# What are some of your controversial gaming opinions



## Stephano (Jan 7, 2018)

I was talking to some friends about what I like and don't like in games and was wondering what are some of your opinions about games, game series, etc. that are not popular opinions.

For example here are just 3 of mine.


Spoiler: My opinions



Dark Souls 2 is better than Dark Souls 3
Smash 4 is a disappointment
And my most controversial opinion.... Breath of the Wild is not a great Zelda game and to me was a bit of a let down.



The purpose of this is to not insult what people like to see the other side of a coin.

Be respectful and let's here some controversies.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 7, 2018)

Duke Nukem Forever wasn't a bad game. It just didn't lineup to expectations. 

Battlefield is more rehashed than Call of Duty. 

Breath of the Wild is the worst mainline Zelda game.


----------



## DarthDub (Jan 7, 2018)

The CD-i Zelda games were decent. Persona as a series isn't that great, just barely above average for me. I'm probably the only person that thinks Tales of Xillia was a good game. Tales of Symphonia is overrated. I liked Halo Reach. I enjoyed the hell out of Pokemon's 5th gen games.


----------



## 330 (Jan 7, 2018)

Piracy does affect sales, especially for smaller publishers.

All the Nintendo consoles' controllers, excluding Switch, have aged poorly and are nearly unplayable except for the Game Cube.

Wanting to include female developers at all costs, no matter the skill level, just because they're female, is ruining the gaming industry.

The mobile gaming industry deserves a chance.

Pokémon games are greatly overrated.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



DarthDub said:


> The CD-i Zelda games were decent.


bro


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 7, 2018)

Star Fox Adventures is the best Star Fox game in the series
All FPS games are the same
Animal Crossing is overrated
Smash Bros 4 is better than Brawl and Melee in every way (game mechanics, movesets, hitboxes, etc)
Fire Emblem is nothing more than fan service games for weeaboos/animu fans
The Witcher series is also boring and overrated 

Man, this is cathartic to express


----------



## SG854 (Jan 7, 2018)

Video games suck


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 7, 2018)

- "Remastered" games in 4K resolution are nothing more than games to get graphics whores' jollies
- 4K gaming doesn't make games more enjoyable
- Nintendo sticking to cartridges during the N64 was a dumbass decision and should've gone with CDs instead
- Final Fantasy XIII and all its iterations are garbage


----------



## 330 (Jan 7, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> - "Remastered" games in 4K resolution are nothing more than games to get graphics whores' jollies
> - 4K gaming doesn't make games more enjoyable
> - Nintendo sticking to cartridges during the N64 was a dumbass decision and should've gone with CDs instead
> - Final Fantasy XIII and all its iterations are garbage


I don't see anything controversial in this post XD


----------



## kingaz (Jan 7, 2018)

330 said:


> Wanting to include female developers at all costs, no matter the skill level, just because they're female, is ruining the gaming industry.



 That's not even a thing that's happening, let alone ruining the games industry.

The pay-to-win lootbox design actually worked for Mass Effect 3.
Mass Effect 3 is the best of the series and the ending controversy was overblown.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 7, 2018)

330 said:


> I don't see anything controversial in this post XD



You'd be surprised at how adamant people are to defending 4K gaming, FFXIII, etc. 


Oh and I wanted to say all Final Fantasy games past FFX are absolute shit, there


----------



## Hells Malice (Jan 7, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Star Fox Adventures is the best Star Fox game in the series
> All FPS games are the same
> Animal Crossing is overrated
> Smash Bros 4 is better than Brawl and Melee in every way (game mechanics, movesets, hitboxes, etc)
> ...



I don't think this is controversial, just pure ignorant stupidity.


----------



## Stephano (Jan 7, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Smash Bros 4 is better than Brawl and Melee in every way (game mechanics, movesets, hitboxes, etc)


But Ganon though...


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 7, 2018)

Stephano said:


> But Ganon though...



But my opinion though...


----------



## Meteor7 (Jan 7, 2018)

DarthDub said:


> Tales of Xillia was a good game. Tales of Symphonia is overrated.


I can get behind this.


----------



## SG854 (Jan 7, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> - "Remastered" games in 4K resolution are nothing more than games to get graphics whores' jollies
> - 4K gaming doesn't make games more enjoyable
> - Nintendo sticking to cartridges during the N64 was a dumbass decision and should've gone with CDs instead
> - Final Fantasy XIII and all its iterations are garbage


I heard plenty of people say ff13 sucks. Not really controversial.


----------



## Stephano (Jan 7, 2018)

SG854 said:


> I heard plenty of people say ff13 sucks. Not really controversial.


F I NA L H A L L W A Y X I I I


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 7, 2018)

SG854 said:


> I heard plenty of people say ff13 sucks. Not really controversial.



Can't really go back and edit my post now, there's no point.  Whatever.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 7, 2018)

DarthDub said:


> The CD-i Zelda games were decent. Persona as a series isn't that great, just barely above average for me. I'm probably the only person that thinks Tales of Xillia was a good game. Tales of Symphonia is overrated. I liked Halo Reach. I enjoyed the hell out of Pokemon's 5th gen games.


Xillia is easily my favorite in the series. Symphonia is the FFVII of "Tales of..."


----------



## Scarlet (Jan 7, 2018)

Super Mario Odyssey is a solid meh, its moons completely devalued by their quantity and how they're given to the player for little more than turning on the game. It's as though every Red Coin in Super Mario 64 were made into a star, and it just really takes away from what would otherwise be an enjoyable 3D platformer for me. It's not a bad game, but it's by no means a 10/10, or the crown jewel it's been made out to be.


----------



## BOBdotEXE (Jan 7, 2018)

I found "the last of us" to be rather boring.

I don't think it's a terrible game,

I just find the characters, world and overall plot to be pretty dull.

We get it, you're sad, she's sad, sad stuff happens, we see you do stuff together, so I guess I'm supposed to magically care about you now?

I like zombie stuff, I like character drive story games, I'm fine with sad stories.

But sorry, I just can't get into this.


----------



## Veho (Jan 7, 2018)

Home consoles have set the entire gaming industry back by 10 years. 

And one not completely related to gaming: capacitive touchscreens are bullshit.


----------



## CrakrHakr666 (Jan 7, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> You'd be surprised at how adamant people are to defending 4K gaming, FFXIII, etc.
> 
> 
> Oh and I wanted to say all Final Fantasy games past FFX are absolute shit, there


I actually really enjoyed FFXI for many years, so I can't say all of them are garbage.

FFXIV is just WoW with mithra.
FFVI is worlds better than FFVII, but FFV was my favorite.
Tales of Phantasia was easily my favorite "Tales of" game. (to be fair I haven't played any of the recent ones)
Metroid: Other M was actually a really good game.


----------



## SG854 (Jan 7, 2018)

Stephano said:


> F I NA L H A L L W A Y X I I I


FF13 is a parody of rpg's.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 7, 2018)

Cheating in Pokémon is bad. Even if you use "legal" methods.


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Jan 7, 2018)

Here's some of mine, please do keep your head between your shoulders 

Animal Crossing looks boring as sin.

Elder Scrolls Online is a good game.

Homebrew is useless.

Final Fantasy 6 isn't that great. Final Fantasy 15 is one of the best in the series.

People demand dual audio because in Japanese, they can't make out whether the VA is good or not and can then fool themselves into thinking it's better. Games are better played in a language you can understand.

Super Mario 64 is slippery, inaccurate, and aged poorly.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 7, 2018)

HaloEliteLegend said:


> Final Fantasy 6 isn't that great.


That's it. I'm done being your friend!


/Jk


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Jan 7, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> That's it. I'm done being your friend!
> 
> 
> /Jk


lol
I think it's a good game, but I didn't enjoy it as much as other entries. Totally understand why it's loved, though!


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 7, 2018)

HaloEliteLegend said:


> lol
> I think it's a good game, but I didn't enjoy it as much as other entries. Totally understand why it's loved, though!


While we're at it:

Final Fantasy 7 is overrated.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 7, 2018)

Arcades died prematurely.

The Xbox One X and PS4 are lazy attempts at upgrades. 

Pushing Atheon off in Destiny 1 was not a bug. Even though Bungie oh so adamantly claimed it was. It was abusing a feature. 

Open world Zelda is a bad idea. 

P2P online gaming is a joke and should be abolished.


----------



## SG854 (Jan 7, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> While we're at it:
> 
> Final Fantasy 7 is overrated.


lol
I think it's a good game, but I didn't enjoy it as much as other entries. Totally understand why it's loved, though!


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Jan 7, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> While we're at it:
> 
> Final Fantasy 7 is overrated.


Haha, that one's my favorite, but I actually kinda agree. FF7 had great significance for gaming, but that led the actual game itself to claim this "unassailable king of JRPGs" vibe.


----------



## Daggot (Jan 7, 2018)

I liked hallway simulator XIII


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Jan 7, 2018)

Daggot said:


> I liked hallway simulator XIII


I unironically enjoyed that game lmao


----------



## Primalus (Jan 7, 2018)

4K isn't that big of a deal.  Full HD is fine for most games (even 720p is good enough tbh).
Rooty-tooty point-n-shooty games (yes, that means GTA) are trash.
Paper Mario: Color Splash was an okay game.
EA sucks (they ruined Bejeweled).
DLC is dumb (partially because I have no money).


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Jan 7, 2018)

Primalus said:


> EA sucks (they ruined Bejeweled).


This one's not even controversial, everyone hates EA!


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 7, 2018)

_Super Mario World_, while a decent platformer, is overrated.  The Sonic games, especially _Sonic 3 & Knuckles_, are much better games.  Heck,_ Super Mario 64_ is a much better game than _World_ ever could be.  (Sorry, Halo.)
_Kingdom Hearts I_ is a better game than _Kingdom Hearts II_.  While I love both, the first installment is just more coherent, more immersive, and just better written.
Getting rid of almost all previous characters in _Street Fighter III: New Generation_ was an interesting idea that fans never really completely embraced.
While _The King of Fighters_ series has some excellent music, I think Capcom and the _Street Fighter _series has the edge over them in that regard.
The SNES, while rightfully regarded as one of the best consoles of all time, may be just a _tad_ overrated.  I say this as a Sega Genesis/Mega Drive fan, so you can choose to take this assertion with a grain of salt.



HaloEliteLegend said:


> Homebrew is useless.


Now, does this extend to all homebrew, or just homebrew on modern consoles?  Some of the projects I've seen for older gaming systems like the NES, SNES, Genesis, Neo Geo, Dreamcast, etc. are very interesting, and definitely worth putting at least a few minutes into.


----------



## MaverickWellington (Jan 7, 2018)

Memoir said:


> Duke Nukem Forever wasn't a bad game. It just didn't lineup to expectations.


I almost agree with you on that one. I mean, the writing was great, the gameplay was entertaining, the only issue I have with it is the gimmicks. The driving sections for example were way too much for my tastes.

You want some prime tier hot takes though, Daikatana wasn't just not bad, it was legitimately great. As revolutionary as Romero hyped it up to be? Nah. Good? Hell yeah. I went through the whole game almost twice because I legitimately like it that much. I think anyone who appreciates the aesthetics and themes of Quake owes it to themselves to give Daikatana a fair shake, as it has as much character and life if not more than Doom, Quake, and so on. It's at least more than just a tech demo like Quake II was.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 7, 2018)

MaverickWellington said:


> I almost agree with you on that one. I mean, the writing was great, the gameplay was entertaining, the only issue I have with it is the gimmicks. The driving sections for example were way too much for my tastes.
> 
> You want some prime tier hot takes though, Daikatana wasn't just not bad, it was legitimately great. As revolutionary as Romero hyped it up to be? Nah. Good? Hell yeah. I went through the whole game almost twice because I legitimately like it that much. I think anyone who appreciates the aesthetics and themes of Quake owes it to themselves to give Daikatana a fair shake, as it has as much character and life if not more than Doom, Quake, and so on. It's at least more than just a tech demo like Quake II was.


I actually picked Daikatana up at a goodwill here not too long ago. Thoroughly enjoyed my time with it.


----------



## MaverickWellington (Jan 7, 2018)

Memoir said:


> I actually picked Daikatana up at a goodwill here not too long ago. Thoroughly enjoyed my time with it.


Oh fuck yeah
I like you already


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Jan 7, 2018)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> Now, does this extend to all homebrew, or just homebrew on modern consoles? Some of the projects I've seen for older gaming systems like the NES, SNES, Genesis, Neo Geo, Dreamcast, etc. are very interesting, and definitely worth putting at least a few minutes into.


Modern consoles, as I'm not familiar with the homebrew offerings on systems older than the Wii. I say it's useless because most of what it can accomplish can already be done (and often times better) by other devices, like PCs and smartphones. Now, I gotta be fair, too. 3DS emulators are useful because portability, save editors and mods are appealing to some as well. However, I personally haven't had/felt a need for much of that, so to me, homebrew doesn't mean much.


----------



## kuwanger (Jan 7, 2018)

Majora's Mask is better than Ocarina of Time.
A Link to the Past is better than Ocarina of Time.
Metroid is the best in the Metroid series.
Mega Man 3 is better than Mega Man 2.
Zelda 2 is better than The Legend of Zelda.
In Mega Man X, they should have kept Zero dead.
Halo 1 is overrated.


----------



## speedyartoria (Jan 7, 2018)

People rag on the OPL series (used in the SoundBlaster 16 and AdLib) too much. They have some of the best gaming music on them, but people still say "durrrr it has the worst sound for gaming don't use it buy a sound canvas" because they're either biased or uninformed.


----------



## kingtut (Jan 7, 2018)

I enjoyed mighty no 9. It is not the successor I wanted but it is definitely better than mega man x6 for example


----------



## speedyartoria (Jan 7, 2018)

kingtut said:


> I enjoyed mighty no 9. It is not the successor I wanted but it is definitely better than mega man x6 for example


That's not really a compliment. Watching paint dry is more entertaining than playing MMX6.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 7, 2018)

HaloEliteLegend said:


> Modern consoles, as I'm not familiar with the homebrew offerings on systems older than the Wii. I say it's useless because most of what it can accomplish can already be done (and often times better) by other devices, like PCs and smartphones. Now, I gotta be fair, too. 3DS emulators are useful because portability, save editors and mods are appealing to some as well. However, I personally haven't had/felt a need for much of that, so to me, homebrew doesn't mean much.


I'm gonna mention a few homebrew titles for older systems that may be of interest to you.   You can Google them yourself.  I would provide direct links, but not sure what the rules are on linking to homebrew titles:


Spoiler: Mildly Interesting Homebrew Games



_*Vulkanon*_ for the GBA:
Basically a bullet hell shmup.  The graphics are basic, but the game has a nice chiptune soundtrack, in addition to some interesting enemy/projectile patterns to deal with an memorize.

*Cave Story* for the Genesis/Mega Drive:
Exactly what you think it is.  A port of _Cave Story_ to Sega's 16-bit hardware.  It's pretty cool, even though the music can get grating sometimes.

*Streemerz* for the NES:
A re-imagining (of sorts) of the game originally packaged with the Action 52.  While this may turn off a few people from it, trust me; the game is well done (albeit difficult).  It also has some pretty funny intentional Engrish.

*G-Zero* for the Genesis/Mega Drive:
F-Zero on a Genesis.  This video shows it off:


----------



## kingtut (Jan 7, 2018)

speedyartoria said:


> That's not really a compliment. Watching paint dry is more entertaining than playing MMX6.


that is true, but I enjoyed mighty no 9 regardless. I just meant to say that based on what I heard, I did not expect the game to be any good. but I liked it enough


----------



## Stephano (Jan 7, 2018)

HaloEliteLegend said:


> Here's some of mine, please do keep your head between your shoulders
> 
> Animal Crossing looks boring as sin.
> 
> ...


Homebrew is useless? 
I mean, i get to use gamecube controllers on Mariokart 8 on the Wii U thanks to homebrew so i don't think its that useless.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 7, 2018)

Stephano said:


> Homebrew is useless?
> I mean, i get to use gamecube controllers on Mariokart 8 on the Wii U thanks to homebrew so i don't think its that useless.


I get to use GameCube controllers on Mario Kart 8 Deluxe thanks to Nintendo!


----------



## Stephano (Jan 7, 2018)

Memoir said:


> I get to use GameCube controllers on Marko Kart 8 Deluxe thanks to Nintendo!


True.........
But i aint got no switch so.... this is as good as it gets for me.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 7, 2018)

Stephano said:


> True.........
> But i aint got no switch so.... this is as good as it gets for me.


Marko Kart.. Thanks SwiftKey...


----------



## MaverickWellington (Jan 7, 2018)

kuwanger said:


> Majora's Mask is better than Ocarina of Time.
> A Link to the Past is better than Ocarina of Time.
> Metroid is the best in the Metroid series.
> Mega Man 3 is better than Mega Man 2.
> ...


This is a thread for controversial opinions, not ones that are ri-

"Halo 1 is overrated"
Sir, I'm gonna have to ask you to leave.


----------



## kuwanger (Jan 7, 2018)

I actually liked MMX6.  If you can get past the crap story and the potentially bad luck on stages, the Shadow Armor is ridiculously overpowered and breaks the game which is its own sort of fun.


----------



## SG854 (Jan 7, 2018)

Square boob Lara is superior to round boob.


----------



## Stephano (Jan 7, 2018)

MaverickWellington said:


> This is a thread for controversial opinions, not ones that are ri-
> 
> "Halo 1 is overrated"
> Sir, I'm gonna have to ask you to leave.


I like Halo 1 because it's simple. It's a basic game that is easy to pick up and has a fun and unique story. I don't like newer FPSs because a lot of them are to complex for me. The halo games are simple and that's why they are great in my eyes


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 7, 2018)

I was never _that_ big a fan of _Zelda: A Link to the Past_.  Going from games like _Oracle of Ages_ and _Ocarina of Time_ to _ALTTP_, the game feels like it awkwardly balances elements from the first NES installment with new mechanics that would become refined and later perfected in future installments.

_Oracle of Ages_ is still the definitive Zelda game for me.


----------



## Spectral Blizzard (Jan 7, 2018)

Nintendo is the best.
Oh wait, that's a fact!


----------



## MaverickWellington (Jan 7, 2018)

Alright get your pitchforks out and get ready to demand a Maverick lynching

I not only like Destiny 1 and 2 but legitimately enjoy them and their lore, and think that despite some hiccups that are more than likely Activison being fucking greedy scumbags (you know like they've done for literally any modern game they've touched) they're decent games. Destiny 1's DLC shit is unforgivable but given Bungie's passion for it, and Activision's notorious track record for mismanagement, and general incompetence, I'm going to say that the passion behind the game was overridden by greedy corporate execs and that's why The Taken King, which feels like a really complete package and what the game was supposed to be, was DLC, along with lesser DLCs like the Dark Below and House of Wolves. To me, those felt more like sidequests or sidestories that don't have much impact on the world or any real threat, and are there to distract you from a much bigger threat. I understand expansions happen, but playing through their content with the Taken King makes me question if they weren't also planned to be there for the start.

tl;dr Destiny 1 and 2 are fun games and I enjoy them a lot. Fuck the haters, the police, and above all else, fuck Activision.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Spectral Blizzard said:


> Nintendo is the best.
> Oh wait, that's a fact!


On second thought, lynch this guy instead


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Jan 7, 2018)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> I'm gonna mention a few homebrew titles for older systems that may be of interest to you.   You can Google them yourself.  I would provide direct links, but not sure what the rules are on linking to homebrew titles:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Mildly Interesting Homebrew Games
> ...



Homebrew games can be pretty cool. Though I always thought, why release those games to such a limited audience? Wouldn't it be better to make the game on PC rather than as a homebrew title? I dunno, is it easier to create homebrew games? Might've been, back in the day.



Stephano said:


> Homebrew is useless?
> I mean, i get to use gamecube controllers on Mariokart 8 on the Wii U thanks to homebrew so i don't think its that useless.


That's pretty nice! I should've probably said "useless to me" since I'm not really interested in most things homebrew can do, haha.


----------



## YeezusWalks (Jan 7, 2018)

Pokemon R/B/Y (Gen 1) Is wayyyyyy too overrated... i mean... it's good but not as good as the gen wunners think...(i don't think this is that unpopular of an opinion...)


Also my brother might just be the king of very unpopular opinions about games... name a game and there's a high chance that he hates it


----------



## MaverickWellington (Jan 7, 2018)

HaloEliteLegend said:


> Homebrew games can be pretty cool. Though I always thought, why release those games to such a limited audience? Wouldn't it be better to make the game on PC rather than as a homebrew title? I dunno, is it easier to create homebrew games? Might've been, back in the day.


Well, they have those, they're called indie games. The thing about homebrew is that a big part of it is the console itself. Put yourself in the position of an excited, young developer; you just hacked your Playstation Triple and your Xbox Curcle. To get to know the consoles, their limits, and what they're capable of, you port things like Doom, Quake, and so on to them, not just as a reason to play them -- you can go play them on any other device just fine, but the fun is in being able to say "I got Doom and Quake to run on the PS3/360 natively through homebrew."

There's other reasons for it too, like all the emulators on portable consoles. Having huge libraries of games on the go is a huge, huge thing for a lot of people. There's a lot of reasons that go into homebrew that aren't just "i wanna make a game." I hope this has brought a bit of insight into it.


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Jan 7, 2018)

MaverickWellington said:


> Well, they have those, they're called indie games. The thing about homebrew is that a big part of it is the console itself. Put yourself in the position of an excited, young developer; you just hacked your Playstation Triple and your Xbox Curcle. To get to know the consoles, their limits, and what they're capable of, you port things like Doom, Quake, and so on to them, not just as a reason to play them -- you can go play them on any other device just fine, but the fun is in being able to say "I got Doom and Quake to run on the PS3/360 natively through homebrew."
> 
> There's other reasons for it too, like all the emulators on portable consoles. Having huge libraries of games on the go is a huge, huge thing for a lot of people. There's a lot of reasons that go into homebrew that aren't just "i wanna make a game." I hope this has brought a bit of insight into it.


Oh, I was talking about original games people make and release just on a hacked console. Being excited to develop things for a hacked console makes sense, I s'pose. The reason for porting makes sense. And yeah, like I mentioned earlier, emulators on portable systems are very nice to have.


----------



## Stephano (Jan 7, 2018)

@Supershadic1000000
Bioshock
Shadow of the Colossus
Halo 1/2/3
Dark Souls (DeS + BB)
Half Life

I got to know what he thinks about these lol

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## MaverickWellington (Jan 7, 2018)

Oh here's a take I know will get me killed
Not only is half life 2 not a good sequel but it's not even a good game


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 7, 2018)

HaloEliteLegend said:


> Oh, I was talking about original games people make and release just on a hacked console. Being excited to develop things for a hacked console makes sense, I s'pose. The reason for porting makes sense. And yeah, like I mentioned earlier, emulators on portable systems are very nice to have.


I think the reason homebrew is more popular on older systems is because back then, game consoles had _limitations_, and oftentimes, these limitations defined the look and sound of many of the games that came out on them.  Each console had their own quirks, but these quirks were unique, and helped to define the tone of the games that were released on a console.  Also, the fact that games released on older systems can be played by anyone who knows how to work an emulator (or owns a flashcart) may help to explain why older systems get more game-type homebrew.

Also, more often than not, these homebrew games are made by people who grew up with the system and want to see more games come out for their beloved box.

Nowadays, with modern systems like the 3DS and the Switch, these limitations are gone.  These systems are capable of a wider range of themes and styles; making a game on it doesn't automatically give a game its own style anymore.  You can associate a musical style to a system like the NES, but can you do it to something like the Switch?  Didn't think so.  It just doesn't garner that much nostalgia, nor appeal, nor instant recognition.

Besides, these systems, more often than not, don't have working emulators until _at least_ towards the end of the console's lifespan, so releasing homebrew games for modern systems is less than appealing on modern systems, which may lead many to just go the official route.


----------



## YeezusWalks (Jan 7, 2018)

Stephano said:


> @Supershadic1000000
> Bioshock
> Shadow of the Colossus
> Halo 1/2/3
> ...


1.He likes bioshock 1 and 2 but despises infinite
2. He heard it was good but doesn't know him self
3. He hates all of halo
4. He wants to get into dark souls 3
5. iirc he doesn't like it...

I kinda over exaggerated but he does hate many games...


----------



## kuwanger (Jan 7, 2018)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> I was never _that_ big a fan of _Zelda: A Link to the Past_.  Going from games like _Oracle of Ages_ and _Ocarina of Time_ to _ALTTP_, the game feels like it awkwardly balances elements from the first NES installment with new mechanics that would become refined and later perfected in future installments.
> 
> _Oracle of Ages_ is still the definitive Zelda game for me.



I haven't played Oracle of Ages so I can't comment on it, but I somewhat feel the same way about The Minish Cap.  Except not really because at the same time it feels like a little bit too much rehashing (which I guess is just a matter of Sequalitis).  Which is ironic since I like A Link Between Worlds.  I think that comes down to the whole rental/magic system.  Not that I'd say A Link Between Worlds is better than ALTTP, but it has some actual strong contention.

tl;dr Ranking Zelda games is hard, especially as I haven't played a lot of them.


----------



## YeezusWalks (Jan 7, 2018)

DarthDub said:


> The CD-i Zelda games were decent. Persona as a series isn't that great, just barely above average for me. I'm probably the only person that thinks Tales of Xillia was a good game. Tales of Symphonia is overrated. I liked Halo Reach. I enjoyed the hell out of Pokemon's 5th gen games.


*T R I G G E R E D* REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE PERSONA IST DE BESSSERIES EVR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!/s
It's your opinion and i respect it  
(i'm not one of *those* guys...)


----------



## Foxchild (Jan 7, 2018)

Pokemon is boring
I hate all FPS's
FF5 is my favorite Final Fantasy
I didn't mind the repetitiveness in Bravely Default, I felt it fit well and added depth to the story
I don't care about gaming at max settings, and a little slow down or frame skips don't bother me at all.


----------



## Anfroid (Jan 7, 2018)

I'll only buy a game that has dlc if I can get the game+dlc for under 60$


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 7, 2018)

FPS's have destroyed the gaming industry by (mostly) desensitizing youth and raising a toxic community, home console or not. Not to mention they are just boring.
Consoles are superior to PC's for the average user because they don't require any setup/config for games.
Console exclusives are great.
BotW was surprisingly underwhelming.
The Gamecube is Nintendo's best console, except for the Switch.
Pornographic content in video games are *not ok*.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jan 7, 2018)

- The best Pokemon Gen is Gen 3
- Minecraft is trash
- Call of Duty is trash
- N64 is trash
- Splatoon is trash
- Most Mario games are trash
- Anything from Blizzard is trash
- Strategy games are trash
- Switch Joy-Cons are best controllers
- Japanese Action RPGs are best RPGs
- Again is good
- Tales of Zestiria is NOT bad
- Twilight Princess is best Zelda
- Metroid Prime 2 is best Metroid
- PS Vita is best handheld
- Metal Gear Solid 3 is boring
- Metal Gear Solid 4 is best Metal Gear

Fite me.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 7, 2018)

WiiUBricker said:


> Twilight Princess is best Zelda


i have found my god


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 7, 2018)

- Pokemon games past gen two aren't that great
- World of Warcraft is trash
- Final Fantasy VIII wasn't bad
- Majora's Mask is overrated
- Paper Mario TTYD is the only good Paper Mario game in the series
- All Call of Duty games are the same and are boring; shoot people, zombies, throw grenades, dodge UAV attacks, die, spawn, repeat
- Almost all instances o f English voice acting in JRPGs is trash, Japanese VA is superior
- nVdia GPUs are superior to AMD GPUs in every way
- Having a PC and console (PS4, Switch), combined is the superior way to play games


----------



## MaverickWellington (Jan 7, 2018)

blujay said:


> FPS's have destroyed the gaming industry by (mostly) desensitizing youth and raising a toxic community, home console or not. Not to mention they are just boring.
> Pornographic content in video games are *not ok*.


Both of these are wrong though -- FPS games have been demonstrated and extensively studied to not desensitize youth, and the studies that say they do have been notoriously scrutinized for mucking the results. I remember a talk show (Oprah I think?) did a "test" by showing kids graphic war footage and letting them play shit like CoD, and then equated that to kids not being as eager to help pick up pencils if they fall, which has no correlation. The issue is not the games themselves raising any "community," the issue is anonymity. It's easy to talk shit online when the guy you're shittalking isn't there next to you. I'd say it's more like a power fantasy than anything else. The rise in toxicity in recent years however can be more attributed to edgelords being popularized in the media -- from both good and bad press mind you -- and kids will want to emulate that.

Pornographic content is totally fine. Senran Kagura is fine because it's not debasing women, or devaluing them to just titties. They're all characters with human ambitions, and emotions, and it's not a game about some weird message about how all women should just be curvy anime girls, something people radically misunderstand about it. Fate/Stay Night's pornographic sex scenes (at least Saber's, I turned the rest off because I don't care for them) were fine because they were integral to Saber's character, and you could tell they had a clear impact on both her, and Shirou. They were awkward as fuck around each other after them, and given the context it definitely put a lot of stress and tension in the route as a whole, given what they were up against.

I'll chalk the rest of your post to just opinions but I believe these opinions are just misinformed, rather than controversial.


----------



## kuwanger (Jan 7, 2018)

WiiUBricker said:


> - Metroid Prime 2 is best Metroid



Data Drain!


----------



## SG854 (Jan 7, 2018)

blujay said:


> i have found my god


God of Death?


----------



## GameSystem (Jan 7, 2018)

I think Metroid Prime sucked and was the worst thing to ever happen to the series. I 100% the game just to spite it.


----------



## LukeHasAWii (Jan 7, 2018)

Smash bros melee and the dreamcast are good, but not THAT good


----------



## astrangeone (Jan 7, 2018)

-  Fire Emblem is just hard for the sake of being hard (seriously, people, it's awful).  Plus there are too many mechanics to even care about, and not to mention leveling up weapons/characters or marrying off characters.  Gah.  It's for people who like micromanaging things to death.

-  Arcades died early because they never cleaned up their images.  Either they were for the "kids" or for emotionally unbalanced adults or teens.  I had to beg my parents to bring me to an arcade because it was associated with dimly lit, smokey and sweaty guys.

-  cheating in Pokemon should be endorsed by Nintendo officially.  Many of the fans are like me (from a wee child to an adult), and most adults have 8 - 5 jobs.  We can't really afford to put in the time to breed or EV train Pokemon.  It would also put an end to services I see on Ebay as well (unlocked games for sale, shiny Pokemon for sale...).  However, make it an end-game thing...eg. the player should be able to finish the game without it to access all "cheats".  (I admit the lucky egg and exp share are good steps in that direction...but we need more!)

-  Nintendo tends to play things safe, and get free publicity for stock shortages.  Just look at the NES Classic and the SNES Classic...and any popular amiibo.  Ridiculous.  They are a multi-million $ company and they can't produce more stuff or have better distribution?  I f---king doubt it.  They plan to release small amounts of stock to get people amped up.

-  Super Mario Land on the Game Boy is probably the definite "Mario" experience.  Screw the original on the NES, this was the game that had everything.  Underwater levels that work, exploring weird lands, and piloting a submarine.

-  Majora's Mask's repeating 3 day mechanic is awful.  It's not entertaining, and makes you feel useless.  Games give you a feeling of accomplishment, and this breaks that.  Plus, the timer is on, and most of LoZ games were about exploring.  (I always felt panic when exploring in that game.  F--k that.)

-  Actraiser is just awful.  Slippery jumping, weird angles of attack, and it feels like you are fighting the controls the entire time.  The SNES was capable of good platformers...just not that...

-  Same with classic Mega Man.  Cheap enemy placement, weird shots, weird abilities...and slippery feeling controls.  Granted, I do like the Battle Network series of games, but that's a weird off-shoot of the main ones.

-  Modern FPSes feel boring.  Even games like Borderlands (with randomly generated weapons) feel boring.  Why would I play something that relies on twitch reflexes and has the look/feel of everything else?  (Urgh.)

-  Nintendo's habit of releasing slightly altered consoles (and limited edition) consoles is going to shoot them in the foot one of these days.  (eg. it's going to take one screwed up console to blow all their money and then they don't have anything in the market then).  Plus, everyone I know isn't a "day one adopter" of Nintendo consoles.  We always waited for the XL/Lite/whatever to come out first, and they we bought it used.  Nintendo hasn't gotten a console sale from me in decades.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



blujay said:


> FPS's have destroyed the gaming industry by (mostly) desensitizing youth and raising a toxic community, home console or not. Not to mention they are just boring.
> Consoles are superior to PC's for the average user because they don't require any setup/config for games.
> Console exclusives are great.
> BotW was surprisingly underwhelming.
> ...



FPSes are raising a generation of people who think "swatting" someone is a good idea.  Seriously.  (I may be old, but when did this become a thing?)  Also, BoTW was a like candy - good while it lasted, and pretty forgettable.  (Only thing I remember was the motion control based shrines...freaking hell.)  I agree that pornographic content in games is not okay (not even in hentai/adult games).  Kind of cheapens both the porn and the game itself.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jan 7, 2018)

Scarlet said:


> Super Mario Odyssey is a solid meh, its moons completely devalued by their quantity and how they're given to the player for little more than turning on the game. It's as though every Red Coin in Super Mario 64 were made into a star, and it just really takes away from what would otherwise be an enjoyable 3D platformer for me. It's not a bad game, but it's by no means a 10/10, or the crown jewel it's been made out to be.


Is just a mario game where all you do is visit a huge sandbox like level and collect moons, just like we had games where you jump into paintings and collect stars. But I guess people like that stuff.


----------



## LukeHasAWii (Jan 7, 2018)

blujay said:


> Pornographic content in video games are *not ok*.


Kinda disappointing that this is considered an unpopular opinion, but whatever I can't control what people play


----------



## New_Newbie (Jan 7, 2018)

Zelda games suck. Oh yes, can't wait to do cryptic things- by doing a million other cryptic things before I can do that! And when I do, it's all trial and error. They're just not enjoyable. I like fun games.


----------



## Chary (Jan 7, 2018)

Portal games are only alright.
GTA is far overrated.
Super Mario Oddysey is merely okay, but probably one of the worst 3D Marios.
Fire Emblem Fates and Shadow Dragon are terrible Fire Emblem games.
2D Zelda > 3D Zelda
There's a higher number of good mobile games than people think
Xbox is a better company than Sony. I'm not talking games or exclusives--just as a gaming company on its own.
The new Pokemon games since X/Y are clunky with their new 3D models, and are lacking in content compared to older entries.
Destiny is a fun series underneath all the issues and drama that's gotten lumped on them.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jan 7, 2018)

I'd post here but none of my opinions are controversial, just correct.


----------



## Seliph (Jan 7, 2018)

Every Jrpg that isn't Persona 5 or Fire Emblem is boring, especially Final Fantasy and Bravely Default 1 & 2
Animal Crossing is Overrated
Pc > Nintendo > Playstation > Xbox
Ocarina of Time is boring
Kingdom Hearts is boring
Every Fire Emblem game past Path of Radiance that isn't Shadows of Valentia was either bad or mediocre
Fire Emblem Heroes is trash
Breath of the Wild is not only the best Zelda game, but it's one of the greatest games ever made
Piracy is fine unless you pirate games from Indie developers
Shovel Knight is okay
Pokemon is overrated



Chary said:


> Fire Emblem Fates and Shadow Dragon are terrible Fire Emblem games.


I don't think that's a particularly unpopular opinion lol, especially for Shadow Dragon


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 7, 2018)

I mentioned that earlier somewhere else but Metroid Prime 3 was ruined by the forced controling scheme.
The only Metroid game I actually ragequit.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jan 7, 2018)

This is really tough. Not to come up with opinions where I conflict with others, but in correctly estimating the blogosphere. I tend to write about these things, and I usually get enough likes and "me too's" to get me doubting the reason for posting the blog in the first place.

Previously posted:
-I've played 15 games I liked better than BotW last year
-GTA V is overrated
-I don't like people strongly identifying themselves as "gamers"

Here are a couple, but it's only a guesstimate as to whether the opinions are controversial:

-GoG is better than steam at this point
-there are absolute gems among mobile games. And that sector will become a strong competitor for consoles in the upcoming years
-given a sale, I'll buy (and probably like) no man's sky this year



SG854 said:


> Square boob Lara is superior to round boob.


I suddenly have a mental image of you giving your girlfriend a bra consisting of metal boxes for her birthday. 



Hells Malice said:


> I'd post here but none of my opinions are controversial, just correct.


That goes for most controversies: pretty soon they don't revolve around what's said but around the _tone_ someone said something.


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (Jan 7, 2018)

GTA San Andreas is way too overrated and has aged poorly
Driving in GTA IV is a pain in the ass, specially when going fast
Every Monster Hunter game since Tri on Wii isn't really good
Final Fantasy VII is overrated
Fire Emblem games nowadays are just waifu/husbando simulators
Crash Bandicoot the Wrath of Cortex is better than Crash Twinsanity
The loading screens on the original release of Wrath of Cortex on PS2 aren't soooo long
Resident Evil Code Veronica X is actually a really good game
Devil May Cry 2 isn't so bad
1 2 Switch is great as a party game
Shin Megami Tensei IV gets boring after a while
Super Mario Land is better than Super Mario Land 2


----------



## Gabbynaruto (Jan 7, 2018)

- Mass Effect 2's Suicide Mission was trash (and the less controversial part, screw EA for holding the true ending, "Arrival" to ransom)
- Skyrim is a horrible game. The only reason it is liked is because of the modding community, and if you have to rely on mods to be good, then you really suck.
- Breath of the Wild is a terrible addition to the Zelda series.
- (As someone echoed before me) Mass Effect 3 is still the best goddamn Mass Effect game.
- The Witcher 3 is merely an average game.


----------



## Jack Daniels (Jan 7, 2018)

mortal kombat should've kept being 2D, all was better when lucas arts was still in thier own hands, EA makes the world a little more fucked up to live in each day.


----------



## AutumnWolf (Jan 7, 2018)

Some of these are not exactly controversial just unpopular opinions

- I think Yooka laylee is a good game
- FIFA, PES, Madden, COD, NBA are all pretty boring games
- BOTW isn't THAT good
- Smash Bros Brawl is a good game
- Had I to choose between a keyboard and a controler I'd choose the controler
- I prefer fantasy games and games with non realistic looking visuals
- The "New" (2D Mario games for the DS, Wii and Wii U) Mario games all suck
- I liked Metroid: The Other M
- Twilight Princess > Ocarina Of Time/Majora's Mask
- Spyro The Dragon is boring and not so good (soooorry :[)
- Crash is easy
- BOTW is easy, Master Mode is normal
- My favorite LEGO game is "Pirate's Of The Caribean" for the Wii
- My favorite "Monster Hunter" game is "Monster Hunter: Stories" and I prefer it over "MH: 4U"
- Pokémon US/UM is... well, let's just say it's not that good
- I did not like the Hoenn region (the games... and the region)
- Pokémon X is one of my favorite pokémon games (I heard some did not like it)
- I prefer "Xenoblade X" over "Xenoblade 1"
- I did not like "The Last Story"
- "The Last Of Us" and "Uncharted" are good looking games and all that but I just didn't like em' much
- Motion controls = good (Star Fox Zero/Skyward Sword)
- Star Fox Zero was actually good and same goes for Color Splash (Star Fox gets an 8 and Color Splash gets a 7)
- 3D Metroid > 2D Metroid
- Twilight princess is the best Zelda game in my opinion
- FF is boring, however I did like "The Zodiac Age" and "World Of FF"
- JRPGs > RPGs


----------



## Taleweaver (Jan 7, 2018)

I forgot an important one. One i see countless examples of in this thread, even:

Franchises suck. More specific: most gamers aren't gaming to learn gaming skills that are underdeveloped or not yet known to them, but rather want to hone or (at best) improve the skills that they already have. This ultimately leads to players becoming stuck on a certain genre of games* or a franchise.


* I had to move heaven and Earth to agree my girlfriend to play a game of chess with me. It was "too much of a thinking game" for her


----------



## vinstage (Jan 7, 2018)

I hate Pokémon and play Overwatch unironically.


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 7, 2018)

Okami is better then Zelda OOT.
Fact.


----------



## nikeymikey (Jan 7, 2018)

Ill start with this one... There are NO whining entitled self righteous idiots on GBATemp..ever.

All Final Fantasy games are boring.
The PS4 is an over-rated piece of garbage.
Fifa is a terrible game..all 500 of them..
Call of Duty multiplayer is only fun with hacks.

This one seems to buck the general trend of this thread......Mario Odyssey is great fun 

If i think of any more i come back and add them.


----------



## Navonod (Jan 7, 2018)

You're not a real gamer if you play anything else other than angry birds.


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Jan 7, 2018)

PlayStation All Stars:Battle Royale is better then Smash Bros
Pokemon R/S/E has the best OST in the series to this day.
DreamCast is overrated.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 7, 2018)

Some seem to take exception to my looking down on the 3ds. I loved my GBA and DS, still do in fact, 3ds did absolutely nothing for me and lost most of what made those great. My seeing similar things as likely for the switch' future has also seemingly caused me to see the ire of some.

Nintendo has long since lost any good will from me that they might have had. Today they have to prove their worth before I consider them. For comparison EA, utter bastards that they are, are in a more esteemed position.

Most of Nintendo's first party efforts in recent years are extremely unappealing. Some seem to think they are good game designers, I think they variously get lucky or have iterated for so long they have something that works. As far as understanding things I still look at Mario Kart and wonder why its customisation options are less than some other SNES games, never mind things like Smash Brothers.

Android has serious potential as a gaming platform, though is not quite living up to it yet. Two things I use to justify that. 1) If it can emulate "good"/"real" games then it can surely have them coded from the ground up. 2) Mobile web browsing was once a joke (or a horror in the case of WAP) and the sort of thing people used to pull up bus times or something, today people look down on sites that don't do mobile well. I see a similar progression in games (oh it's just snake, no serious gamer would touch it, it is good for on the bus, maybe there are a few games that are good and the next step is surely the market realises how crappy pay to win is and something really nice gets made.

Diablo 3 auction house was a fine idea. Never actually played Diablo 3 as having no offline and LAN modes was a silly idea.

Microsoft should have continued to push the kinect. Only way it would have worked is if they could push a 100% install base.

Paid online is bad. Don't want it. Put my no money where my mouth is as well and have never paid for online games beyond running up a bit of phone bill doing phantasy star on my dreamcast.

Similarly Steam sucks. I want to be able to easily resell my games (I never do but I want to be able to buy those from others). That they block that means I am not a user of their service.

Competitive pokemon and smash brothers are awful. Not my thing but I can see a competitive pokemon like game working and obviously fighting games work competitively. The games don't help but moreover the tournament designers have seemingly never read chapter one of how to design a tournament.

Genning legal pokemon is no ethical/moral problem. Said mons take no skill to capture or train and the RNG is such that you are not going to have a massive time investment to get one with favourable numbers. Gen away.

The only time my wallet is coming out to help me win in a game is when playing track and field. Some seem to take the hard line against any gameplay altering (as opposed to cosmetic) paid items though, where I am happy enough to see what are dubbed incomparables (completely new way to play) and things on the Pareto frontier (if damage per second is the main thing then I am happy enough to see a paid item that doubles fire rate but halves damage is OK by me).

Oddly controversial.
Sonic Adventure sucks.
N64 was a failure.
I thought both were well accepted facts, however recent years on the internet have made me wonder if I fell into an alternate universe.

The PS3 was not an RPG machine, or at least not compared to the 360. PS2 was unquestionably that but PS3 wise other than ni no kuni you were not missing out on much having a 360, and indeed might have had some good stuff you had instead of that.

Review scores are bad and I don't like them. Some seem to really take exception to this. I maintain a complex opinion of a complex work is hard to express in a number, never mind one that has seen feature creep for years (7/10 is not bad if you know numbers).

Games don't cost more to make*, people just choose to spend more. *barring inflation anyway.

Some seem to treat the vision of the devs that made the game as something special. Such a thing is pretty far from where I sit on the matter -- in all things I want something to play so I will slice any dev's vision to ribbons to pull that off.


----------



## Stephano (Jan 7, 2018)

WiiUBricker said:


> - The best Pokemon Gen is Gen 3


Same dude, my brother gets mad at me for playing only Ruby (GBA) /Omega Ruby and not finishing the other Pokémon games. I just like it better



WiiUBricker said:


> - Twilight Princess is best Zelda


Certainly better than BotW



WiiUBricker said:


> - Metal Gear Solid 4 is best Metal Gear


71 minute long cutscenes for the win boi.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



the_randomizer said:


> - All Call of Duty games are the same and are boring; shoot people, zombies, throw grenades, dodge UAV attacks, die, spawn, repeat


That's not controversial that's just healthy thinking.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 7, 2018)

Stephano said:


> Same dude, my brother gets mad at me for playing only Ruby (GBA) /Omega Ruby and not finishing the other Pokémon games. I just like it better
> 
> 
> Certainly better than BotW
> ...



You'd be surprised how offended people get from that opinion on IGN. Speaking of opinions, Fire Emblem, and Shin Megami Tensei are all nothing but fan service games pandering to weebs.


----------



## Lukerz (Jan 7, 2018)

The legend of zelda breath of the wild ending wasnt actually as bad as people made it seem.
All you need to enjoy gaming is a nintendo switch and a good PC.
The only reason they still make black ops games are the idiots who buy them mindlessly every year.


----------



## kuwanger (Jan 7, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> Metroid Prime 3 was ruined by the forced controling scheme.



Would almost agree with this.  Metroid Prime 3 is the only one I played on easy, only one I finished exactly once, and the only one I had to repeatedly rest because my wrist was tired.  When Metroid Prime came out, the biggest concern was it'd be a FPS and not a FPA or exploration game.  So, of course, the second they get the chance, they make the game a FPS. 

Having said that, going back and playing Metroid Prime and Prime 2 with the wiimote/nunchuk isn't bad.  Clearly it's something that takes quite a lot to get used to though.  There's also at least a few places in Prime 3 where it doesn't feel like a bad thing that they used a wiimote.  But it suffers the same problem Halo 1 does (haven't played any other Halo to compare):  it's basically a necessity to nerf either the enemies or the targeting to compensate compared to keyboard+mouse.  That rather ruins it for me from that perspective.  Thankfully, it didn't seem *that* bad in Metroid Prime 3.  *shrug*



Sinon said:


> I liked Metroid: The Other M



I'd almost said I liked Metroid: Other M, except there's no way I'd play through again having to watch the movies.  And the forced 3rd person walking sections are terrible--the hidden object games are merely bad--and absolutely ruin the flow of the game.  If there was a way to actually skip that along with the movies on even the first play through, I'd be able to overlook the terrible plot.


----------



## emigre (Jan 7, 2018)

Many aspects of gaming culture and communities are obnoxious and immature.


----------



## Veho (Jan 7, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> Microsoft should have continued to push the kinect. Only way it would have worked is if they could push a 100% install base.


And the only way to push a 100% user base would be to give it out for free. I agree Microsoft could have floated that financially but it would have taken dedication. 


FAST6191 said:


> Games don't cost more to make*, people just choose to spend more. *barring inflation anyway.


Compared to what decade?


----------



## Stephano (Jan 7, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> You'd be surprised how offended people get from that opinion on IGN. Speaking of opinions, Fire Emblem, and Shin Megami Tensei are all nothing but fan service games pandering to weebs.


Ya it is. I only like the gba fire emblem games. The newer ones in my opinion suck eggs. My brother hates the fact that I've never finished any of the newer FE games. I just don't like them
Gba for life.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 7, 2018)

kuwanger said:


> Would almost agree with this. Metroid Prime 3 is the only one I played on easy, only one I finished exactly once, and the only one I had to repeatedly rest because my wrist was tired. When Metroid Prime came out, the biggest concern was it'd be a FPS and not a FPA or exploration game. So, of course, the second they get the chance, they make the game a FPS.
> 
> Having said that, going back and playing Metroid Prime and Prime 2 with the wiimote/nunchuk isn't bad. Clearly it's something that takes quite a lot to get used to though. There's also at least a few places in Prime 3 where it doesn't feel like a bad thing that they used a wiimote. But it suffers the same problem Halo 1 does (haven't played any other Halo to compare): it's basically a necessity to nerf either the enemies or the targeting to compensate compared to keyboard+mouse. That rather ruins it for me from that perspective. Thankfully, it didn't seem *that* bad in Metroid Prime 3. *shrug*


Honestly I'd have to try it again. I wish they implemented a classic controlling scheme.
I was unable to stay focused, aiming at the screen at the same time. That really broke the immersion for me, and it was especially frustrating that I was unable to play the way I was used to.
If it was a game that was only a shooter on screen, I'd not complain, but combining the immersive first person gameplay to the constant FPS aiming didn't work well for me.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 7, 2018)

Imo Tales of symphonia 2 > Tales of symphonia
EDIT
BOTW and pokemon gen 1,2 and 5 are also overrated.
Also the Kingdom hearts story isnt that hard to understand at all.


----------



## kingtut (Jan 7, 2018)

Mega man 7 and 8 are my favourite in the series.
I prefer sonic generations formula to sonic adventure formula


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 8, 2018)

Lawbreakers is infinitely better than Overwatch, just destroyed by a shitty matchmaking system.


----------



## Catastrophic (Jan 8, 2018)

I would love for Nintendo to become a 3rd party developer. Bring in those PC ports of Mario and Zelda boios



emigre said:


> Many aspects of gaming culture and communities are obnoxious and immature.


Not so controversial as much as it's literally a fact.


----------



## Enryx25 (Jan 8, 2018)

BOTW is a great game but not a masterpiece. GOTY is right though.
Twilight Princess is one of the worst Zelda games.

Animal Crossing is boring.
Smash is boring.

Super Metroid is a bit overrated. IMO Fusion is better.

Persona 5 is a masterpiece but a weak Persona game.

Microsoft should stop selling XONEs. (PC games can stay)

Monster Hunter sucks.

The Last of Us plot is one of the worst things I've ever seen.

Pokemon SM are the worst mainline games.


----------



## Pakhitew-Island (Jan 8, 2018)

No Pokemon 3DS game is very good, and I'd say XY (especially) and Sun and Moon are actually bad. I wouldnt even put any Gen 6 or 7 game over GSC. Though I'm cheating with USUM because I didnt even finish it. The franchise is probably done for me.

Tactics A2 is unquestionably the best Final Fantasy Tactics game.

The NSMB games are really fun and pretty equal to Super Mario World. Except NSMB2 which is definitely the weakest 2d platfomer in mario.

Mario Kart Wii>Double Dash, which sucks.

Sony doesnt deserve it's PS4 sales as they pretty much sold it on hype for about 2 years before actually getting any games.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

also the sjw boogeman is one of the most annoying parts of gamer culture


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 8, 2018)

Pakhitew-Island said:


> No Pokemon 3DS game is very good, and I'd say XY (especially) and Sun and Moon are actually bad. I wouldnt even put any Gen 6 or 7 game over GSC. Though I'm cheating with USUM because I didnt even finish it. The franchise is probably done for me.
> 
> Tactics A2 is unquestionably the best Final Fantasy Tactics game.
> 
> ...


That's what we need... A FF Tactics collection...


----------



## trigao (Jan 8, 2018)

from the bottom of my heart i think PUBG is the biggest piece of s*** i've ever see, and being nominated to Game Awards was outrageous
4k gaming its not a big deal
botw is great, but not a 10/10 game, 8/10 is more fair
i acctually like the nintendo wiiu, for me its not a fail at all, has a lot of fun games, besides the gamepad aweful battery life
the gamecube is an underrated console
i dont like mario galaxy..... for real
neither pokemon xd gale of darkness
stardew valley is a master piece
i miss the "DLC-less" times
ps4 fanboys are the worst

the over exposure of geek and gaming cuture is bad, people are immature and do not know how to differentiate consume and like something


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 9, 2018)

trigao said:


> from the bottom of my heart i think PUBG is the biggest piece of s*** i've ever see, and being nominated to Game Awards was outrageous
> 4k gaming its not a big deal
> botw is great, but not a 10/10 game, 8/10 is more fair
> i acctually like the nintendo wiiu, for me its not a fail at all, has a lot of fun games, besides the gamepad aweful battery life
> ...


PUBG is overhyped garbage. The overall experience has improved with 1.0... But there's still so much wrong with it.


----------



## SpiffyJUNIOR (Jan 9, 2018)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Memoir said:


> PUBG is overhyped garbage. The overall experience has improved with 1.0... But there's still so much wrong with it.


oh you have so much more to see


----------



## Zabhahs (Jan 9, 2018)

Brawl is the most fun smash game.
Halo Reach is a good game that didnt ruin halo
pokemon gen 4 was the perfect balance of gameplay and new features
dark souls isnt that good
metal gear games are ok and kojima isnt a genius of some sort


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 9, 2018)

Sonic Generations > Sonic Adventure 1 and 2


----------



## RustInPeace (Jan 9, 2018)

I don't really pay attention to many general opinions, but there's one I'm kind of aware of. Starfox Adventures sucking or being very divisive. That was the very first Gamecube game I played, in fact I played that before Star Fox 64, and I never played the other ones, thus it's my first Star Fox game. So, nostalgia? I did play it in 2003, so that's in the nostalgia window. I liked it a lot, I loved the combat, I played with my sisters, so we had fun with the story and cutscenes. It still holds up, I think it's a solid game, even if the Andross reveal was shoehorned. One of the hardest video game challenges for me was in SFA, the Lightfoot test of strength challenge. My button mashing wasn't up to snuff, and the first time I did it, was with my best friend at the time, we alternated as tables. On all fours, one would be the table as the other would set the control on them, mash the A button like mad. It worked! I can't remember for sure if I was the table or he was. So, just lovely memories from that cloud my judgement. Similar to some otherwise average 3D Sonic games. Heroes, Sonic and the Secret Rings, Sonic Adventure DX and 2 Battle on Gamecube, even Shadow the Hedgehog. Hell, I want to play Shadow the Hedgehog again since learning some time ago that the voice of the main bad guy also voiced Goku, Sean Schemmel.


----------



## Tigran (Jan 9, 2018)

Final Fantasy VII was... Horrible to put it politely.


----------



## kuwanger (Jan 9, 2018)

SFA doesn't suck.  It's just clearly a Zelda clone with a whole list of bad pacing issues, questionable voice acting, too many cut scenes, too many mandatory fetch quests, some pointless space sections thrown in, etc.  The best part of the game to me, still?  Constantly pulling the staff out and putting it away to have a "menacing" grating metal sound any time you're running from point A to point B.  You'll notice, you end up doing that a lot.  The game is also pretty trivially easy except for a few parts, which is also sort of annoying. :/

So, yea, what was I say?


----------



## brickmii82 (Jan 9, 2018)

Hmmm.....

Turn based RPG’s are still fun maybe?!? Is that an unpopular opinion?


----------



## Xanthe (Jan 9, 2018)

- Civilization is hard to follow and in general a shit money-sucking series
- Fallout 4 is good for the first play through. Nothing after that...as with every other Bethesda game.
- The Divinity series has too many controls and features to remember
- Dark Souls III is nothing more than a test of patience
- The Witcher III is a fantastic game, despite community's hatred towards it simply because of how often people mention how good it is. Seriously?
- Super Mario Odyssey is no where near a 10/10, and that's probably coming from my nostalgia. I did NOT feel like I was playing a Mario game. If Super Mario Odyssey can win GOTY, why can't Galaxy? I think galaxy is far better than Odyssey. In Odyssey, I feel as if I'm doing the same damn thing repeatedly. 6.5/10 at best
- I feel as if playing LoL is boring simply because I'm just spamming 4 keys and my left mouse button
- I can't play CS:GO because people are fucking insane with headshots. Not enjoyable.
- Wolfenstein did not have a good hook to it, nor did I feel like I enjoyed the gameplay. Classic Bethesda.
- Assassin's Creed Origins is poorly made on PC. No effort was put into making a decent port (Probably a decently popular opinion)
- I hate the Assassin's Creed series because the controls are horrendous
- The newest Pokemon games after the DS generation are garbage and cringe-worthy. Bring back the pixel age.

I'm done.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 9, 2018)

RustInPeace said:


> I don't really pay attention to many general opinions, but there's one I'm kind of aware of. Starfox Adventures sucking or being very divisive. That was the very first Gamecube game I played, in fact I played that before Star Fox 64, and I never played the other ones, thus it's my first Star Fox game. So, nostalgia? I did play it in 2003, so that's in the nostalgia window. I liked it a lot, I loved the combat, I played with my sisters, so we had fun with the story and cutscenes. It still holds up, I think it's a solid game, even if the Andross reveal was shoehorned. One of the hardest video game challenges for me was in SFA, the Lightfoot test of strength challenge. My button mashing wasn't up to snuff, and the first time I did it, was with my best friend at the time, we alternated as tables. On all fours, one would be the table as the other would set the control on them, mash the A button like mad. It worked! I can't remember for sure if I was the table or he was. So, just lovely memories from that cloud my judgement. Similar to some otherwise average 3D Sonic games. Heroes, Sonic and the Secret Rings, Sonic Adventure DX and 2 Battle on Gamecube, even Shadow the Hedgehog. Hell, I want to play Shadow the Hedgehog again since learning some time ago that the voice of the main bad guy also voiced Goku, Sean Schemmel.





kuwanger said:


> SFA doesn't suck.  It's just clearly a Zelda clone with a whole list of bad pacing issues, questionable voice acting, too many cut scenes, too many mandatory fetch quests, some pointless space sections thrown in, etc.  The best part of the game to me, still?  Constantly pulling the staff out and putting it away to have a "menacing" grating metal sound any time you're running from point A to point B.  You'll notice, you end up doing that a lot.  The game is also pretty trivially easy except for a few parts, which is also sort of annoying. :/
> 
> So, yea, what was I say?


Odd.  For a moment there, I thought you guys were talking about Street Fighter Alpha.


----------



## JiveTheTurkey (Jan 9, 2018)

Lawbreakers is better than Overwatch.


bleh I've never seen gameplay of either xD xP


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Jan 9, 2018)

Nintendo is the best, and XBOX and PS suck. Everybody at school thinks I'm a weirdo since I only play Nintendo and dislike shooter games.


----------



## gameboy (Jan 9, 2018)

call of duty should be rated R. ''for Retards''


----------



## AutumnWolf (Jan 9, 2018)

Enryx25 said:


> Monster Hunter sucks.



Somehow Capcom managed to make Monster Hunting boring...


brickmii82 said:


> Hmmm.....
> 
> Turn based RPG’s are still fun maybe?!? *Is that an unpopular opinion?*


(Not really?)


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 9, 2018)

Zabhahs said:


> Brawl is the most fun smash game.
> Halo Reach is a good game that didnt ruin halo
> pokemon gen 4 was the perfect balance of gameplay and new features
> dark souls isnt that good
> metal gear games are ok and kojima isnt a genius of some sort


Reach was actually alright. The only reason it got so much flack was because of bloom... And jetpacks...


----------



## barryhass (Jan 12, 2018)

Bio F.R.E.A.K.S. is a far deeper and more complex fighting game than people give it credit for. Don't just run away and mash the fire button, then complain that it's shallow.


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Jan 12, 2018)

PS2 is bad and Wii is the most revolutionary gaming console.


----------



## SANIC (Jan 12, 2018)

Sonic Forces was a good game
Sonic Adventure Games are hot grbage
Sonic Mania was a disappointment 
Odyssey doesn't feel like Mario
Super Mario 3D World is good game
Galaxy games are overrated
Majora's Mask is better than Ocarina of Time
Wind Waker is better that Twilight Princess
Pokemon X and Y Sucked
Super Mario World is a better game than 3
Metroid is a failure as a franchise
Bayonetta 3 being Exclusive is fine
Dragon Ball FighterZ is better than Xenoverse
Smash 4 is the best smash Bros
Sonic Colors DS is better than Wii
Sonic Unleashed is the best Modern Sonic game


----------



## Pakhitew-Island (Jan 12, 2018)

I agree about XY, Majora's Mask, World vs 3 and Forces.


----------



## ScarletWavez (Jan 15, 2018)

That gaming has completely gone to shit since the 7th generation. Everything became internet-enabled and such and it's only got worse.

Microsoft and Sony became greedier, and Nintendo lost their heart and soul. That pretty much sums it up.


----------



## romanaOne (Jan 15, 2018)

Video games (like the cinema) are weighed down by tired, worn-out, decades-old, franchises: Zelda, Mario, Star Wars, Pokemon, LOTR, Potter.... Monster corps like Nintendo, Sony, etc. rarely make (or buy from a smaller company) anything original.


----------



## fikatr (Jan 15, 2018)

DarthDub said:


> The CD-i Zelda games were decent. Persona as a series isn't that great, just barely above average for me. I'm probably the only person that thinks Tales of Xillia was a good game. Tales of Symphonia is overrated. I liked Halo Reach. I enjoyed the hell out of Pokemon's 5th gen games.


everyone likes 5th gen pokemon games


----------



## Nah3DS (Jan 15, 2018)

Metroid Prime bores me to sleep.
Never finished FFVI and Chrono Trigger because the battle systems are boring.
Skyward Sword is a great game and I want a new Zelda with motion controls.
After playing BotW, I'm starting to feel that I'm getting tired of open world games... I wish games were shorter and simpler.


----------



## Krakatau (Jan 15, 2018)

Pokemon Gold and Silver are some of the least enjoyable Pokémon games
Sonic The Chronicles is one of the best Sonic games ever released


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Jan 15, 2018)

ScarletWavez said:


> That gaming has completely gone to shit since the 7th generation. Everything became internet-enabled and such and it's only got worse.
> 
> Microsoft and Sony became greedier, and Nintendo lost their heart and soul. That pretty much sums it up.


Meh, Nintendo has still got quite a bit left. They've certainly lost some, but not all.


----------



## TheTrueDream42 (Jan 15, 2018)

I like Mudkip.








Had to do that. Will add something real later when I'm more awake.


----------



## SG854 (Jan 15, 2018)

Pakhitew-Island said:


> No Pokemon 3DS game is very good, and I'd say XY (especially) and Sun and Moon are actually bad. I wouldnt even put any Gen 6 or 7 game over GSC. Though I'm cheating with USUM because I didnt even finish it. The franchise is probably done for me.
> 
> Tactics A2 is unquestionably the best Final Fantasy Tactics game.
> 
> ...


You have no right to express your opinion.


----------



## MaverickWellington (Jan 15, 2018)

Pakhitew-Island said:


> also the sjw boogeman is one of the most annoying parts of gamer culture


it should be illegal to be this objectively correct about anything
people who spend their lives bitching about "MUH SJWS" and "MUH MARXISM" are douchebag tools


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 15, 2018)

Super Mario 3D World sucked compared to Super Mario Galaxy 1 and 2.  Talk about a tepid, weak-ass final boss.


----------



## brunocar (Jan 15, 2018)

330 said:


> Piracy does affect sales, especially for smaller publishers.
> 
> bro



this is factually wrong, the key stealing market that happens due to lack of piracy is the only actual burden on small developers's wallet


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 15, 2018)

brunocar said:


> this is factually wrong, the key stealing market that happens due to lack of piracy is the only actual burden on small developers's wallet


it can be his opinion that the facts are wrong tho. technically, you can turn any statement (fact or not) into an opinion


----------



## SG854 (Jan 15, 2018)

blujay said:


> it can be his opinion that the facts are wrong tho. technically, you can turn any statement (fact or not) into an opinion


?


----------



## MaverickWellington (Jan 15, 2018)

blujay said:


> it can be his opinion that the facts are wrong tho. technically, you can turn any statement (fact or not) into an opinion


yeah but that's called mental gymnastics, not opinions.



brunocar said:


> this is factually wrong, the key stealing market that happens due to lack of piracy is the only actual burden on small developers's wallet


Piracy does affect sales though, people just upplay it or downplay it. It depends on a myriad of factors -- how intrusive or annoying the DRM is, how shitty the company is, how expensive the game is, etc. There's a lot of factors that will influence piracy. Likewise, piracy will affect sales if those pirates do not buy the game, however there's a significant number of pirates like myself who do buy the games if they like them.

Piracy is a complex topic that needs a complex debate that isn't just "GUYS UHHH IT DOES AFFECT IT BADLY" or "GUYS IT DOESN'T AFFECT IT AT ALL"


----------



## brunocar (Jan 15, 2018)

blujay said:


> it can be his opinion that the facts are wrong tho. technically, you can turn any statement (fact or not) into an opinion


something that can be proved is wrong is simply wrong, you can give counter proof to prove me wrong, but i really want you to show me that, because i really dont think anyone can.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



MaverickWellington said:


> yeah but that's called mental gymnastics, not opinions.
> 
> 
> Piracy does affect sales though, people just upplay it or downplay it. It depends on a myriad of factors -- how intrusive or annoying the DRM is, how shitty the company is, how expensive the game is, etc. There's a lot of factors that will influence piracy. Likewise, piracy will affect sales if those pirates do not buy the game, however there's a significant number of pirates like myself who do buy the games if they like them.
> ...


what you dont seem to realise is that when it comes to games, most people that can affort them do buy them and those that pirate everything and dont buy is simply because they cant buy it, they dont have the capital for it and therefore no money would be lost, at least i can guarantee you that is the case for everyone i know in south america, a bunch of people in the US and one guy in south africa


----------



## Sliter (Jan 15, 2018)

that nintendo should not stop making consoles to focus on mobile gaming
and that " Business" are too much in the game industry nowadays, it's hard to get non indies games that where made because someone get a team to make a idea become a game and if that games is a good one, good profit will come ... they are thinking so much in how to extract the max possible of profit from a franchise but not making the game as piece art and fun anymore (in general), just entertainment and this is sad :B


----------



## 330 (Jan 15, 2018)

brunocar said:


> something that can be proved is wrong is simply wrong, you can give counter proof to prove me wrong, but i really want you to show me that, because i really dont think anyone can.


I'm not going to destroy your argument here. This is a "what are some of your controversial gaming opinions?" thread, not "watch 330 wreck total pwnage over pirates". Feel free to open a new thread and I will reply there. Or don't, I don't really care.


----------



## MaverickWellington (Jan 15, 2018)

330 said:


> I'm not going to destroy your argument here. This is a "what are some of your controversial gaming opinions?" thread, not "watch 330 wreck total pwnage over pirates". Feel free to open a new thread and I will reply there. Or don't, I don't really care.


imagine huffing your own farts this hard lmao


----------



## SG854 (Jan 15, 2018)

blujay said:


> it can be his opinion that the facts are wrong tho. technically, you can turn any statement (fact or not) into an opinion


In my opinion 2+2=5. You can't tell me i'm wrong for saying that because thats my opinion.
If you tell me i'm wrong, and try to get me to say 2+2=4, then you are forcing your opinion on to me.
You are oppressing me and not allowing me the freedom to think.


----------



## brunocar (Jan 15, 2018)

330 said:


> I'm not going to destroy your argument here. This is a "what are some of your controversial gaming opinions?" thread, not "watch 330 wreck total pwnage over pirates". Feel free to open a new thread and I will reply there. Or don't, I don't really care.


AKA i dont have an arguement, therefore im gonna declare victory without even defending what i said

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



MaverickWellington said:


> imagine huffing your own farts this hard lmao


at least i can agree with you on that


----------



## 330 (Jan 15, 2018)

brunocar said:


> AKA i dont have an arguement, therefore im gonna declare victory without even defending what i said


I literally wrote to open a new thread and I will reply there.


----------



## brunocar (Jan 15, 2018)

330 said:


> I literally wrote to open a new thread and I will reply there.


so you want me to make a new thread so you can present your arguement? do it yourself, i already presented mine.


----------



## 330 (Jan 15, 2018)

brunocar said:


> so you want me to make a new thread so you can present your arguement? do it yourself, i already presented mine.


And I'm not interested in destroying your argument here as I don't want to go off-topic, as I already wrote


----------



## brunocar (Jan 15, 2018)

330 said:


> And I'm not interested in destroying your argument here as I don't want to go off-topic, as I already wrote


you realise that by not making the thread yourself for YOUR counter arguement you are derailing this thread even more, right?


----------



## geodeath (Jan 15, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> You'd be surprised at how adamant people are to defending 4K gaming, FFXIII, etc.
> 
> 
> Oh and I wanted to say all Final Fantasy games past FFX are absolute shit, there



There is nothing wrong making games more detailed and beautiful. If you do not care for it, good for you, means you can get a cheaper tv and console and still play the same games. But i do not see it as a 'problem' as some people do. It is just the next iteration, much like games transitioning to 3d back in the day. But yeah, it does not add much if you do not care about it.


----------



## Enryx25 (Jan 15, 2018)

fikatr said:


> everyone likes 5th gen pokemon games


Lol no


----------



## brunocar (Jan 15, 2018)

i just realised im derailing this thread a little too much so imma give my unpopular opinions:

half life 2 may be more polished and have a better story, but it doesnt have nowhere near the creativity of the first half life.

the new doom isnt a good follow up to doom, its an amazing game but its more of a game inspired by the meme of doom (the metal, the brutality, the badassery, rip 'n tear, etc) than an actual follow up to doom, like doom 3 was.

resident evil revelations is the best action resident evil if not the best in the series, while revelations 2 is only good because RE5 makes it look better in comparasion.

the Dpad that nintendo has been using since the DS lite is dog shit, its sharp edges hurt my fingers and the only time diagonals where easy to use was ironically in the 3DS, where it takes a back seat to the circle pad.


----------



## MaverickWellington (Jan 15, 2018)

brunocar said:


> half life 2 may be more polished and have a better story, but it doesnt have nowhere near the creativity of the first half life.


You. I like you.


----------



## brunocar (Jan 15, 2018)

MaverickWellington said:


> You. I like you.


see, unlike the other guy, we can disagree on somethings and agree on others, also, the only bit of HL2 that was mechanically interesting was ravenholm, the rest were either well done but uninspired dystopian landscapes without any gimmicks or the floor is lava on steroids


----------



## MaverickWellington (Jan 15, 2018)

brunocar said:


> see, unlike the other guy, we can disagree on somethings and agree on others, also, the only bit of HL2 that was mechanically interesting was ravenholm, the rest were either well done but uninspired dystopian landscapes without any gimmicks or the floor is lava on steroids


I dislike HL2 as a whole personally. It's not just a bad sequel to HL1 that fails to carry it's legacy but it completely fails to do anything interesting, and this stance was cemented by the Beta's content being far more darker, and interesting. It wasn't just an evil dystopian society, it was an incredibly alien dystopian society, and dark as fuck parts like the manhack arcades, the labor mills, the air exchange, and Kliener dying in the first chapter really help set the tone. Half Life 2 doesn't really keep a dark tone, most of it just feels post apocalyptic, but then you get parts like Ravenholm that feel like they're just zombie apocalypse more than they are oppressive military regime invasion like the City 17 chapters or Nova Prospekt. It really feels like a game that changes it's tone too rapidly. There would've been so many cool as fuck sections too, like where you'd fight the Incinerator aliens as they cremate bodies in the streets, or storm Breen's office to find him on a pedestal, surrounded in a sphere of monitors, watching every move in the city.

You should really look into The Axel Project if you haven't. It's a beautiful look into Valve's creative process and what ideas they went through. I play through the parts that aren't busted every year or so just because it's so fun and interesting to play through. I can respect that people like HL2 as it is, but I am firm in my belief that the beta represented a far superior product that was a lot more original than what we got now.


----------



## fikatr (Jan 15, 2018)

new pokemon games suck they are just cinematics
lootboxes arent that bad
vita was a good console


----------



## brunocar (Jan 15, 2018)

MaverickWellington said:


> I dislike HL2 as a whole personally. It's not just a bad sequel to HL1 that fails to carry it's legacy but it completely fails to do anything interesting, and this stance was cemented by the Beta's content being far more darker, and interesting. It wasn't just an evil dystopian society, it was an incredibly alien dystopian society, and dark as fuck parts like the manhack arcades, the labor mills, the air exchange, and Kliener dying in the first chapter really help set the tone. Half Life 2 doesn't really keep a dark tone, most of it just feels post apocalyptic, but then you get parts like Ravenholm that feel like they're just zombie apocalypse more than they are oppressive military regime invasion like the City 17 chapters or Nova Prospekt. It really feels like a game that changes it's tone too rapidly. There would've been so many cool as fuck sections too, like where you'd fight the Incinerator aliens as they cremate bodies in the streets, or storm Breen's office to find him on a pedestal, surrounded in a sphere of monitors, watching every move in the city.
> 
> You should really look into The Axel Project if you haven't. It's a beautiful look into Valve's creative process and what ideas they went through. I play through the parts that aren't busted every year or so just because it's so fun and interesting to play through. I can respect that people like HL2 as it is, but I am firm in my belief that the beta represented a far superior product that was a lot more original than what we got now.


i have to disagree on a couple things, the main problem with the beta is that it was way too many ideas that couldnt be tied tougheter easily without weird copouts, such as the old ravenholm intro, in which there was supposed to be a time skip due to you taking a boat ride to it, since ravenholm used to be a sea side village as opposed to the mining town we got, same thing with the borealis intro, they had no idea how to tie everything tougheter.
that said i do agree that the ideas are a amazing and have a tone that is not only darker than the released game but also the first one and while they are amazing i think valve realised that they went overboard with the depressing compared to HL1 and decided to tone it down, though they also went overboard with that too, which i think was a terrible mistake since i would rather have a darker than HL1 HL2 than a lighter than HL1 HL2.

i dont think HL2 is a bad game nor a bad sequel, but its the bare minimum to even be a sequel, because besides the better graphics, vehicles, physics and enemy AI, it might as well be a total conversion of HL1, i say that not only due to how little it expands but also how much it feels like a streamlined, refined half life and not like an improved half life.

i do think some of this is because of how half life 2 suffers from the exact same thing quake 2 did, devs didnt want to make a sequel, they wanted to make something different, so they did, ending with a sequel that may seem similar to the original on a surface level but is completly different in execution

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



fikatr said:


> new pokemon games suck they are just cinematics
> lootboxes arent that bad
> vita was a good console


lootboxes are terrible because you can pay for them and they are random, the 2 factors that combined make gambling what it is, people dont dislike the mechanic, else they wouldnt like diablo
also, do you mean the vita as in the console + games or the hardware itself? because the vita was a mess of good ideas and bad ideas alike, but i dont think anyone can argue that it had a bad library


----------



## Taleweaver (Jan 15, 2018)

brunocar said:


> something that can be proved is wrong is simply wrong, you can give counter proof to prove me wrong, but i really want you to show me that, because i really dont think anyone can.


What do you mean, you don't think anyone can? I can prove it, and it's not even hard! Here goes:

I once considered buying a game, but wanted to try it out for myself first. So i pirated it. I ended up playing it so much that i held off buying it until it had a couple price cuts and a 75 percent discount.
In other words: had i bought the game rather than pirated it, the company would've gotten about 40 bucks extra in sales. Hence... Piracy influences sales.
(And that's an example where the company was able to sell me their game for one tenth of the price... i can give more than a few examples of companies i pirated that went bankrupt instead).

Your turn (in pb if you don't want to further detail this thread): prove to me that piracy not only doesn't affect sales, but in a way that doesn't involve a leap of faith (which is required if you really think you can "factually" prove it).


----------



## _v3 (Jan 15, 2018)

Breath of the wild is shit.


----------



## SG854 (Jan 15, 2018)

_v3 said:


> Breath of the wild is shit.


You like it and you know it.


----------



## Jokey_Carrot (Jan 15, 2018)

Stephano said:


> I was talking to some friends about what I like and don't like in games and was wondering what are some of your opinions about games, game series, etc. that are not popular opinions.
> 
> For example here are just 3 of mine.
> 
> ...


the nge games are just hot steaming garbage just like then rest rest of the franchise


----------



## _v3 (Jan 15, 2018)

SG854 said:


> You like it and you know it.


For what it was trying to accomplish, yes. For what it actually accomplished, no.


----------



## SG854 (Jan 15, 2018)

_v3 said:


> For what it was trying to accomplish, yes. For what it actually accomplished, no.


Its the heart that counts.


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 15, 2018)

Kingdom Hearts sucks
the wii was generally a bad console
I like the DS more than the 3DS
Vita is actually great and should have been supported more in the US
The best Mario Kart was MK64 and that was worse than Crash Team Racing. The MK series has been going down hill ever since. 
Melee or no Smash


----------



## SG854 (Jan 15, 2018)

BORTZ said:


> Kingdom Hearts sucks
> the wii was generally a bad console
> I like the DS more than the 3DS
> Vita is actually great and should have been supported more in the US
> ...


I like the 3DS more because it can play DS and 3DS games.


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 15, 2018)

SG854 said:


> I like the 3DS more because it can play DS and 3DS games.


but not at the right resolution (without boxing out the edges) and that drives me nuts


----------



## Stephano (Jan 15, 2018)

Jokey_Carrot said:


> the nge games are just hot steaming garbage just like then rest rest of the franchise


nge?


----------



## brunocar (Jan 15, 2018)

Taleweaver said:


> What do you mean, you don't think anyone can? I can prove it, and it's not even hard! Here goes:
> 
> I once considered buying a game, but wanted to try it out for myself first. So i pirated it. I ended up playing it so much that i held off buying it until it had a couple price cuts and a 75 percent discount.
> In other words: had i bought the game rather than pirated it, the company would've gotten about 40 bucks extra in sales. Hence... Piracy influences sales.
> ...


do you have any proof that actually affected sales? i bought DOOM only after they removed denuvo, on a sale for 20 bucks, did that make iD go under? i dont think so, sales matter, the actual price doesnt as long as they get money, besides, thats how capitalism works, an older product just gets cheaper, specially when it comes to something that isnt physical

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Stephano said:


> nge?


he means neon genesis evangelion


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 15, 2018)

brunocar said:


> the Dpad that nintendo has been using since the DS lite is dog shit, its sharp edges hurt my fingers and the only time diagonals where easy to use was ironically in the 3DS, where it takes a back seat to the circle pad.


I agree about this so much!

The DPAD is just shit. I actually broke a DS Lite DPAD because of the poor design.


----------



## brunocar (Jan 15, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> I agree about this so much!
> 
> The DPAD is just shit. I actually broke a DS Lite DPAD because of the poor design.


the DS lite is the worse of them all, i wasnt even aware of the fact that it had diagonals till i got a DSi of my own (ds lite wasnt mine), the new 3DS XL one is nearly good, but it still doesnt work well


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 15, 2018)

Paper Mario: Colour Splash was one of the best games on the Wii U.


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 15, 2018)

Persona 3 was better than Persona 4


----------



## brunocar (Jan 15, 2018)

BORTZ said:


> Persona 3 was better than Persona 4


this, this and motherfucking this. persona 4 is nice, but it felt more like a parody of SMT than a lighter version of it


----------



## Stephano (Jan 15, 2018)

I Think Visual novels are boring. Ya i know i'm the farthest thing from a weeb but they still seem so.... bland
If someone would like to tell me why they enjoy them, i'd love to know. sincerely


----------



## brunocar (Jan 15, 2018)

Stephano said:


> I Think Visual novels are boring. Ya i know i'm the farthest thing from a weeb but they still seem so.... bland
> If someone would like to tell me why they enjoy them, i'd love to know. sincerely


the reason why you dont get it can be summed up in 2 words "wrong board" visual novels are basically interactive books, not actual videogames, if you take that at face value then you have books with nice artwork, music and some choices to make


----------



## Shubshub (Jan 15, 2018)

PUBG is very largely over-rated


----------



## brunocar (Jan 15, 2018)

Shubshub said:


> PUBG is very largely over-rated


sir, this is a thread about unpopular opinions


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 15, 2018)

brunocar said:


> sir, this is a thread about unpopular opinions


this is the best post that has ever been posted. praise be


----------



## Shubshub (Jan 15, 2018)

brunocar said:


> sir, this is a thread about unpopular opinions


I enjoyed the Super Mario Bros Movie
Spyro Enter the Dragonfly isn't that bad


----------



## brunocar (Jan 15, 2018)

Shubshub said:


> I enjoyed the Super Mario Bros Movie
> Spyro Enter the Dragonfly isn't that bad





brunocar said:


> sir, this is a thread about unpopular opinions


----------



## Shubshub (Jan 15, 2018)

*cracks every joint in body and takes a deep breath*
Microsoft hasn't ruined Minecraft
All FPS Games are pretty much the same thing and provides almost no creativity
Nintendo Online Servers aren't that bad
Metroid: Federation Force isn't that bad if you don't force motion controls


----------



## Stephano (Jan 15, 2018)

So you are saying that you do in-fact enjoy both pieces of content?


----------



## brunocar (Jan 15, 2018)

Shubshub said:


> *cracks every joint in body and takes a deep breath*
> Microsoft hasn't ruined Minecraft
> All FPS Games are pretty much the same thing and provides almost no creativity
> Nintendo Online Servers aren't that bad
> Metroid: Federation Force isn't that bad if you don't force motion controls


ok now you are just straight up lying, the first one is debatable but nintendo never made good servers (switch's and 3DS's was decent but only for free service standards), FPS games from 2008 to 2013 were shit, but before and after there are tons of great examples of very different games.

oh and HOLY SHIT DOES ANYBODY ON THIS EARTH GET ANY ENJOYMENT OUT OF FED FORCE? its not bad but its painfully ok and has bearly any way of recongnizing it as a metroid game


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 15, 2018)

brunocar said:


> oh and HOLY SHIT DOES ANYBODY ON THIS EARTH GET ANY ENJOYMENT OUT OF FED FORCE? its not bad but its painfully ok and has bearly any way of recongnizing it as a metroid game


i kinda liked it


----------



## Shubshub (Jan 15, 2018)

brunocar said:


> ok now you are just straight up lying, the first one is debatable but nintendo never made good servers (switch's and 3DS's was decent but only for free service standards), FPS games from 2008 to 2013 were shit, but before and after there are tons of great examples of very different games.
> 
> oh and HOLY SHIT DOES ANYBODY ON THIS EARTH GET ANY ENJOYMENT OUT OF FED FORCE? its not bad but its painfully ok and has bearly any way of recongnizing it as a metroid game


One of my opinions was falsified


----------



## brunocar (Jan 15, 2018)

blujay said:


> i kinda liked it


you mean you enjoyed it or you just didnt find it to be blasphemy as a lot of people think it is, which is not, but its still nothing great.

i swear i tried liking it, but the controls feel weird no matter the setup and it feels really slow and way too focused on multiplayer


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 15, 2018)

brunocar said:


> you mean you enjoyed it or you just didnt find it to be blasphemy as a lot of people think it is, which is not, but its still nothing great.
> 
> i swear i tried liking it, but the controls feel weird no matter the setup and it feels really slow and way too focused on multiplayer


i actually liked it. I don't remember exactly what I liked about it, but I did.


----------



## Kingy (Jan 15, 2018)

The Pokemon franchise is nothing more than the same game printed again and again, and is repetitive and boring.


----------



## brunocar (Jan 15, 2018)

Shubshub said:


> One of my opinions was falsified


which one, because the only one i can actually see someone having is the minecraft one, which is more of a split between the people that do think like you and the people who dont

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



blujay said:


> i actually liked it. I don't remember exactly what I liked about it, but I did.


try it again and you'll see that its just your memory being fuzzy, once again, its not bad, its just slow and repetitive, unless you play coop which is kinda the point of the game, but hey, L4D and NSMB wii is fun alone too so thats no excuse


----------



## Dork (Jan 15, 2018)

you've all been reported to the gaming police


----------



## Stephano (Jan 15, 2018)

Dork said:


> you've all been reported to the gaming police


"I can hear them now"
_*Wii U **Wii U **Wii U **Wii U Wii U Wii U *_


----------



## RattletraPM (Jan 15, 2018)

Duke Nukem Forever isn't bad. The storyline is "meh" at best, but the gunplay is manages to be quite decent at times.

We need more games with a linear storyline, devs nowadays make their games non-linear just to hide the fact that their storyline is mediocre.
The whole open world trend needs to stop, too many games have been ruined by giving them an open world full of nothing when it wasn't really needed.
Making games purposely "competitive" and "hardcore" just because e-sports are now huge also needs to stop. I enjoy a good challenge but I don't want to play e-chess all the time in every game ever. Sometimes I just want to sit back, relax and play a calm and comfy game - or maybe a party or RNG based game with friends, you know?

The 4th gen Pokémon games might have improved a lot the battle mechanics but the main storyline is dull, boring and also advances at a snail's pace.

Kingdom Hearts is pure garbage.
Borderlands is overrated.



Spoiler



I'm pretty sure there will be at least one person reading this post that will get mad for one of the last three points I made. But hey, it's an controversial opinion thread so I don't care


----------



## brunocar (Jan 15, 2018)

RattletraPM said:


> Duke Nukem Forever isn't bad. The storyline is "meh" at best, but the gunplay is manages to be quite decent at times.
> 
> We need more games with a linear storyline, devs nowadays make their games non-linear just to hide the fact that their storyline is mediocre.
> The whole open world trend needs to stop, too many games have been ruined by giving them an open world full of nothing when it wasn't really needed.
> ...


pokemon: YES, thank you, its bordering on captain planet levels of stupid message.
regarding KH: i can agree with the story, but the gameplay, specially after the first one, is really good, what is it in particular that you dislike?
regarding borderlands: how so? did you only play the second one? because if thats the case then i can certainly agree that BL2 is overrated, but BL1 is a much better overall package


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 16, 2018)

Stephano said:


> I Think Visual novels are boring. Ya i know i'm the farthest thing from a weeb but they still seem so.... bland
> If someone would like to tell me why they enjoy them, i'd love to know. sincerely





brunocar said:


> the reason why you dont get it can be summed up in 2 words "wrong board" visual novels are basically interactive books, not actual videogames, if you take that at face value then you have books with nice artwork, music and some choices to make



I suppose the question then becomes
Phoenix Wright?
Ever tried "walking simulators"/"not a game"s?
What about the likes of the Sherlock Holmes games?




Stephano said:


> "I can hear them now"
> _*Wii U **Wii U **Wii U **Wii U Wii U Wii U *_


So there are 10 of them out in the wild, all a hideous merging of lesser beings to create something less than the sum of its parts, and without good communications infrastructure?

I would fire up a bit of Dead Kennedys - I Fought the Law but I am pretty sure it would be one of those things one "wins" by accident/in ignorance that you were even in a battle.



RattletraPM said:


> Making games purposely "competitive" and "hardcore" just because e-sports are now huge also needs to stop. I enjoy a good challenge but I don't want to play e-chess all the time in every game ever. Sometimes I just want to sit back, relax and play a calm and comfy game - or maybe a party or RNG based game with friends, you know?



I would like them to lean more into it if they are going to (good intentions, incredibly poor knowledge base and execution is mostly how I would sum that world up). However it does not seem like it is happening to all games like we sometimes get for other fads and plenty of people. Equally game design does recognise the need, or at least it being highly desirable, for competitive games to be engaging at all points during the game for all players, no matter their chances of winning.


----------



## RattletraPM (Jan 16, 2018)

brunocar said:


> pokemon: YES, thank you, its bordering on captain planet levels of stupid message.
> regarding KH: i can agree with the story, but the gameplay, specially after the first one, is really good, what is it in particular that you dislike?
> regarding borderlands: how so? did you only play the second one? because if thats the case then i can certainly agree that BL2 is overrated, but BL1 is a much better overall package



Saying that a story driven game like KH has a crappy storyline should already be a big deal on its own (and it really is, considering it's just a forcibly glued up, fanfiction-level mess of a crossover) but putting that aside for now - the combat is way too button mashy, the bosses are repetitive and frustrating at times and regarding the second game, the gummiship sections were awful, gimmicky and completely uncalled for. Character design was also surprisingly bad for a crossover game, considering that you can sum up 90% of the bad guys as "edgy for edginess' sake".
I've played the first Borderlands, I've never even touched the other ones. The art style is great, I'll give it that, but I think there are many better FPS/RPGs out there (notice how I didn't say it's bad, it's just overrated imho). Still, I've played it quite a long time ago and my tastes changed a bit since then so who knows, I might give it another shot one of these days.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jan 16, 2018)

Pokémon is not fun at all. I understand it, but it’s all a waste of time. I mean, one can say “all video games are a waste of time.”. These types of games do nothing for me. No reward, not entertaining or stimulating. I gain nothing by moving along through this formulaic pathway. Collect, upgrade, fight, over and over.


----------



## brunocar (Jan 16, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> I suppose the question then becomes
> Phoenix Wright?
> Ever tried "walking simulators"/"not a game"s?
> What about the likes of the Sherlock Holmes games?



in walking simulators you press WASD and some button to interact and the mouse to move the camera, thats more than the the average VN.

phoenix wright is called a VN by people that havent played it or see the similar interface an format and think its the same, by that messure portal and doom are the same because the have similar controls and camera style. phoenix wright has a shit ton of gameplay


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 16, 2018)

3D Zelda games are all inferior to top down Zelda. 

HG/SS were the last good Pokemon games, everything after is trash. 

In addition, competitive Pokemon is stupid. 

In addition to my addition, competitive Smash Bros is stupid. People took a party game with little to no competitive nature and tried to make it competitive, and that's dumb.

No Man's Sky was not a bad game per se, simply an extremely overhyped one. While this mostly happened because of false advertising by the devs, when you look at the game at face value, taking absolutely none of the hype or previous false advertising into account, the initial release of the game turned out pretty decent for a small dev team and what they tried to accomplish. This is especially true after all the updates its received since release, which refined a lot of aspects and added new content which made it a generally fun game to play.


----------



## brunocar (Jan 16, 2018)

RattletraPM said:


> Saying that a story driven game like KH has a crappy storyline should already be a big deal on its own (and it really is, considering it's just a forcibly glued up, fanfiction-level mess of a crossover) but putting that aside for now - the combat is way too button mashy, the bosses are repetitive and frustrating at times and regarding the second game, the gummiship sections were awful, gimmicky and completely uncalled for. Character design was also surprisingly bad for a crossover game, considering that you can sum up 90% of the bad guys as "edgy for edginess' sake".
> I've played the first Borderlands, I've never even touched the other ones. The art style is great, I'll give it that, but I think there are many better FPS/RPGs out there (notice how I didn't say it's bad, it's just overrated imho). Still, I've played it quite a long time ago and my tastes changed a bit since then so who knows, I might give it another shot one of these days.


1. most of that is personal prefererence so ok
2. the first one seems bland at first, thats an issue it does indeed have, but as soon as you get into the first town you start getting really interesting side quests, some funny and some with a bleak tone, i think its fantastic, the second one onwards is a mush of memes and edgy jokes made into a generic story about a corporate bad guy that is also kinda like the joker


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 16, 2018)

brunocar said:


> in walking simulators you press WASD and some button to interact and the mouse to move the camera, thats more than the the average VN.
> 
> phoenix wright is called a VN by people that havent played it or see the similar interface an format and think its the same, by that messure portal and doom are the same because the have similar controls and camera style. phoenix wright has a shit ton of gameplay


I am not up to date on modern visual novels, though the ones I did play back when played similar enough to point and click adventures and thus Phoenix Wright (as well as the others listed) that it scratched the same itch -- role playing, conversational investigation and 3d world investigation. That said looking at some of the "porting" efforts I can see them being slideshows nowadays and that would be a step too far.

To chuck in another few games. Hotel Dusk, Secret Files: Tunguska and maybe Runaway.

Similarly despite portal being a fantastic example in the "genres, what a useless term" discussion thinking about it I play battlefield much like I play portal, which is to say sight lines and 3d movement puzzles.



Tom Bombadildo said:


> No Man's Sky was not a bad game per se, simply an extremely overhyped one. While this mostly happened because of false advertising by the devs, when you look at the game at face value, taking absolutely none of the hype or previous false advertising into account, the initial release of the game turned out pretty decent for a small dev team and what they tried to accomplish. This is especially true after all the updates its received since release, which refined a lot of aspects and added new content which made it a generally fun game to play.


Given the general state of space sims at the time* I can take some kind of relative to the state of the scene type argument, however from a general gameplay design perspective then not really. 
However I still sit here smug as I was among the ones to not be on the hype train after it was in a runaway situation.

*FreeSpace 2 is to space sims what Mario Kart is to such racing games, which is to say a very flawed game that is so very popular that people copy it and make an ever weaker game as a result. However where Elite came back as something of an answer to it I am still waiting for the thing to do it to Mario Kart. There were some very nice efforts on the PS1 and N64 (barring the awful track selection/open world selection thing Diddy Kong beats MK64 all day long for me, Lego Racers and Crash Team Racing also having many things to teach) but it seems to have fizzled since.


----------



## brunocar (Jan 16, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> I am not up to date on modern visual novels, though the ones I did play back when played similar enough to point and click adventures and thus Phoenix Wright (as well as the others listed) that it scratched the same itch -- role playing, conversational investigation and 3d world investigation. That said looking at some of the "porting" efforts I can see them being slideshows nowadays and that would be a step too far.
> 
> To chuck in another few games. Hotel Dusk, Secret Files: Tunguska and maybe Runaway.
> 
> Similarly despite portal being a fantastic example in the "genres, what a useless term" discussion thinking about it I play battlefield much like I play portal, which is to say sight lines and 3d movement puzzles.



all the games you mention i consider adventure games, not VN, so maybe thats a diference of definition between us both.

as for portal, the share the 3D FPS movement, but nothing beyond that, thats why portal started a genre of its own, first person puzzlers


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 16, 2018)

Looking into it it seems visual novels departed from being essentially text adventures with pictures to disappearing up their own arse into a sea of self referential memes and fan service. Pity really.

Portal started first person puzzles? Didn't half life have multiple game essential sections that were that? The concept goes back about as far as point and click/dungeon crawlers as well. If we are going to be a bit less vague then what was Myst?


----------



## brunocar (Jan 16, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> Looking into it it seems visual novels departed from being essentially text adventures with pictures to disappearing up their own arse into a sea of self referential memes and fan service. Pity really.
> 
> Portal started first person puzzles? Didn't half life have multiple game essential sections that were that? The concept goes back about as far as point and click/dungeon crawlers as well. If we are going to be a bit less vague then what was Myst?


first person puzzle games, half life was still a shooter and myst was it own beast, due to mechanics not being tied to predictable rules like in games like tetris or portal, rather depending on more detective skills than actual puzzling, making it more of an adventure game


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 16, 2018)

This seems like it is getting overly specific/constraining and more reasons why the term genre as it applies to games pretty weak.

Also Half Life was like space invaders?


----------



## Billy Acuña (Jan 16, 2018)

- Playstation has the worst d-pad while the Sega Genesis is the best one (specially for fighting games).
- Smash64 > every other smash > melee.
- PlayStation 4 is the worst Sony's console ever made, they made much better pieces of hardware in the past (even the Vita is a better idea/hardware), that thing pretending to be a console does not deserve all its sales.
- The "PC Master Race" meme is just stupid, I always prefer dedicated platforms for gaming.


----------



## brunocar (Jan 16, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> This seems like it is getting overly specific/constraining and more reasons why the term genre as it applies to games pretty weak.
> 
> Also Half Life was like space invaders?


no, but both share the fact that they are games where you are shooting things, but if you really wanna get specific, space invaders is a sidescrolling shoot em up while half life is a story focused linear first person shooter.

im not trying to put them in the same bag, but on different ones that are on the same shelf.

portal and tetris both work very similarly if you look at the actual process of solving puzzles, same with stuff like mr driller, but then you have games like myst or monkey island where you gotta use real life logic to advance through the story.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 16, 2018)

It was a joke on the name being used for two rather different styles of game.

Still not convinced this genre lark as you are defining it will get me many places. There is talk out there of the internal genre classification system that netflix uses, supposedly numbering in the hundreds and being very very specific (think IMDB key words). That I could see being sort of useful -- the phrase earlier of scratch that itch speaking to something there.
At the same time I do find some of the game theory terms quite useful, though more in a real time vs not and multiplayer analysis than the sorts of things covered here.


----------



## Pakhitew-Island (Jan 16, 2018)

SG854 said:


> In my opinion 2+2=5. You can't tell me i'm wrong for saying that because thats my opinion.
> If you tell me i'm wrong, and try to get me to say 2+2=4, then you are forcing your opinion on to me.
> You are oppressing me and not allowing me the freedom to think.


is this a parody post


----------



## Taleweaver (Jan 16, 2018)

brunocar said:


> do you have any proof that actually affected sales?


Yes. You must have read over it:

I once considered buying a game, but wanted to try it out for myself first. So i pirated it. I ended up playing it so much that i held off buying it until it had a couple price cuts and a 75 percent discount.
In other words: had i bought the game rather than pirated it, the company would've gotten about 40 bucks extra in sales. Hence... Piracy influences sales.
(And that's an example where the company was able to sell me their game for one tenth of the price... i can give more than a few examples of companies i pirated that went bankrupt instead).

Your turn (in pb if you don't want to further detail this thread): prove to me that piracy not only doesn't affect sales, but in a way that doesn't involve a leap of faith (which is required if you really think you can "factually" prove it).


----------



## cracker (Jan 16, 2018)

The 3do had some pretty good games. The N64 controller was a piece of crap. 2D/2.5D Zeldas are better than the 3D games. The Vita is a great handheld. Tekken > Street Fighter. KI > KI2.


----------



## RattletraPM (Jan 16, 2018)

brunocar said:


> 1. most of that is personal prefererence so ok


(Keep in mind I'm not trying to start a flame war here, I just want to explain my point of view a bit more clearly)

When it comes to what I said about character design then sure, you could say that's personal preference, but I think we can all agree that - again - if a story driven game doesn't have a good story then it cannot really be considered all that good. Sure, there can be a good game without a good (or no) story but not only KH is an RPG (and I think it's pretty safe to say that the story matters a lot in an RPG) but it's also pretty obvious that the devs gave a lot of space to it in these specific games. In fact, if I really have to be completely objective and unbiased about it, the gameplay might not be completely bad but it's also not really all that special - there are arguably many better hack and slash games out there, even on the good ol' PS2 itself. So I really feel that in order to like KH as a game you must like the story to at least some extent and I don't know about you, but most people I've met that like or dislike it pretty much confirm what I've said so far.




FAST6191 said:


> I would like them to lean more into it if they are going to (good intentions, incredibly poor knowledge base and execution is mostly how I would sum that world up). However it does not seem like it is happening to all games like we sometimes get for other fads and plenty of people. Equally game design does recognise the need, or at least it being highly desirable, for competitive games to be engaging at all points during the game for all players, no matter their chances of winning.


It's not something that happens as much as other fads, true, but it's something that I've seen happening more and more as time goes on. Sure, nobody's going to like an unfair game so there must be at least a little bit of balance in every situation but sometimes making a game too balanced might actually be worse. Think about this: would you like Mario Kart as much if everyone could only get the same weapon everytime? And in order to make a real life example of this, while it might not be a popular game by any means, that's exactly what happened to Formula Fusion: it was meant to be a spiritual successor to WipEout (aka Mario Kart with spaceships if you've never played it) and while it's not bad in itself - I personally had some fun playing it - they definitely focused too much on making every weapon and pickup balanced because they wanted to make the game, quote, "e-sport ready" so you really start to wish they'd kept some of the old overpowered but really fun to use ones such as Plasma (slow, single shot, OHKO) or Quake (as the name implies, creates a giant wave that hits everything in its path). Another infamous example is Battlefront II which, sure, that game has so many other worse problems but again, EA and Dice said it was going to be competitive while, well, let's just say that competitiveness and loot that gives real gameplay advantages don't really mix togheter (and hey - I'm not saying that making this specific game non-competitive would do it any justice, I've brought BFII up simply because it tried to mix two ongoing trends in the gaming industry).

In the end, this might not be as bad or frequent as other bad trends out there (forcing games to be open world when it isn't really needed, loot boxes/mtx, season passes, day one DLC and abusing the early access tag to sell unpolished/unfinished games just to name a few) but it's something I feel could get ugly pretty quickly if this keeps up.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 16, 2018)

That sounds like it would fall under the bracketed section, save for Battlefront 2 which I can't believe had good intentions anywhere in that.

Mario Kart with same pickups would be poor, however mechanically speaking you don't need it to be. Save blue shells for 7th/8th (maybe also factor distance a bit) rather than second works just fine. You can even keep some theoretically overpowered ones for said lower places; while being theoretically able to win at any point is nice there is an alternative in what is called "kingmaking" (if last place has a chance to effect a different outcome people still seem to enjoy that, or to take it back to mario kart how many times have you been hanging back for whatever reason and launch a blue shell/lightning which changes the dynamics of the race).

Equally I don't necessarily have a problem with microtransactions and some of the other things mentioned. You are not going to catch me opening my wallet any time soon for them but I could see them being positively executed within a game. Day one DLC I can take if it is the difference between a game going gold and the devs then having a few weeks to do something fun (see something like Skyrim game jam). Which I suppose handily brings us back to the thread -- pay to win is nonsense but microtransactions can be done within games. They are not an immediately cancerous concept like some seem to find them.


----------



## fatsquirrel (Jan 16, 2018)

Star Wars E1: The Phantom Menace game was a brilliant gem


----------



## brunocar (Jan 16, 2018)

RattletraPM said:


> (Keep in mind I'm not trying to start a flame war here, I just want to explain my point of view a bit more clearly)
> 
> When it comes to what I said about character design then sure, you could say that's personal preference, but I think we can all agree that - again - if a story driven game doesn't have a good story then it cannot really be considered all that good. Sure, there can be a good game without a good (or no) story but not only KH is an RPG (and I think it's pretty safe to say that the story matters a lot in an RPG) but it's also pretty obvious that the devs gave a lot of space to it in these specific games. In fact, if I really have to be completely objective and unbiased about it, the gameplay might not be completely bad but it's also not really all that special - there are arguably many better hack and slash games out there, even on the good ol' PS2 itself. So I really feel that in order to like KH as a game you must like the story to at least some extent and I don't know about you, but most people I've met that like or dislike it pretty much confirm what I've said so far.


you know, i never got why people always asume that because something has RPG in its genre it means it will have an epic story that will blow your socks off, etrian odessey has a simple story, EYE divine cybermancy has a good story that is hidden away for you to find, so why is it that people just hear "RPG" and asume great story, its like going into the original doom coming from bioshock and thinking you are gonna get a great story, i dont understand it.
my point here is, a lot of people, like me, like the combat and gameplay in general, some dont for the same reasons they dont like, say, dynasty warriors, so that part is really just preference, but if you think that the story is gonna fill the void that left the fact that you dont like the *gameplay* in a *game* then you are not looking at it in the right way, if you dont like turn based TRPGs then dont expect a great story out of project x zone

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Taleweaver said:


> Yes. You must have read over it:
> 
> I once considered buying a game, but wanted to try it out for myself first. So i pirated it. I ended up playing it so much that i held off buying it until it had a couple price cuts and a 75 percent discount.
> In other words: had i bought the game rather than pirated it, the company would've gotten about 40 bucks extra in sales. Hence... Piracy influences sales.
> ...


you dont seem to understand how sales numbers work, the point is that you bought a copy, not that you paid less after it lost part of its value and would have been cheaper no matter what


----------



## Stephano (Jan 16, 2018)

Billy Acuña said:


> - Smash64 > every other smash > melee.


I'll agree with you that smash 64 is better than brawl and Tr4sh. I like Melee, 64, and PM equally.


----------



## RattletraPM (Jan 16, 2018)

brunocar said:


> you know, i never got why people always asume that because something has RPG in its genre it means it will have an epic story that will blow your socks off, etrian odessey has a simple story, EYE divine cybermancy has a good story that is hidden away for you to find, so why is it that people just hear "RPG" and asume great story, its like going into the original doom coming from bioshock and thinking you are gonna get a great story, i dont understand it.
> my point here is, a lot of people, like me, like the combat and gameplay in general, some dont for the same reasons they dont like, say, dynasty warriors, so that part is really just preference, but if you think that the story is gonna fill the void that left the fact that you dont like the *gameplay* in a *game* then you are not looking at it in the right way, if you dont like turn based TRPGs then dont expect a great story out of project x zone


People expect a good story in RPGs because, as the name implies, they're all about immersing the player in a world, so RPGs tend to favour stuff such as worldbuilding, character design, storytelling, plot twists, the overall atmosphere and the like over gameplay, where it's usually reduced to a mimimum when compared to many other genres (just think classic turn based RPGs, for example). Of course this doesn't mean that hybrid RPG games usually have minimalistic gameplay, but that's the whole point about Kingdom Hearts: it has a poor storyline and a pretty generic gameplay that, while you could say it isn't bad per se, many other similiar games do it better, so it doesn't really check any of the boxes.

About games and storyline in particular, of course gameplay is important in a game but if it was all there is to it then we would all still be playing Pong, Doom, Tetris over and over again. Technology has evolved and so have games, and that's why the storyline (as well as other aspects, such as music and sounds) have become increasingly important, not to mention that new genres and games almost completely focused on storytelling itself have surfaced - take Life is Strange for example. It's quite undeniable that it's a videogame because the player can interact with the world around him and his decision will affect how the story unfolds but the whole gameplay is so limited that you can really call it a decision simulator. Or again, take Papers, Please. All you're doing is either labeling a piece of paper as valid or invalid, yet you're constantly stuck to the screen asking "Should I accept the bribes? What will happen to the people I detain? Will I get enough money to sustain my family and escape alive from this dictatorship?". And one last example: The Stanley Parable, but this one is so vast and unusual that you'd really have to see it for yourself. Not to mention, there are also a lot of other games out there that have a "meh" gameplay but are almost singlehandedly saved by their storyline (the first Mass Effect and Assassin's Creed, anyone? The later ones fixed and expanded the gameplay mechanics, but what really shined in their first installments, as most people will tell you, are the storylines).

So yeah, the lack of a good, complex gameplay CAN indeed be filled by a great storyline, in fact basically all of the games I mentioned so far are generally considered very good and yet I still have to see a single person that likes to play them for their gameplay.


----------



## Stephano (Jan 16, 2018)

fatsquirrel said:


> Star Wars E1: The Phantom Menace game was a brilliant gem


The "Dual of the Fates" scene and music are my favorites out of the entire series.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jan 16, 2018)

brunocar said:


> you dont seem to understand how sales numbers work, the point is that you bought a copy, not that you paid less after it lost part of its value and would have been cheaper no matter what


How about you don't claim you can prove something if all you can do is get personal at those who challenges you to it?


----------



## brunocar (Jan 16, 2018)

Taleweaver said:


> How about you don't claim you can prove something if all you can do is get personal at those who challenges you to it?


get personal? i just told you that you, the person im personally speaking to, doesnt know how sales and price falloffs work


----------



## Anunnymous (Jan 16, 2018)

Ok... here goes.

I think the length of games, these days, completely ruins them. I don't see myself as a casual gamer, I've played a ton of games of all genres. I also like a decent length RPG. But when games are starting to take upwards of 100 hours and more, it completely ruins them for me. There are too many games out there that I want to play and if they're all taking an insane amount of time to complete then there is no time for them.

In my opinion, games should be less than 20 hours. I know most people enjoy hundred hour games because you feel like you're getting a better value for your money. But I'd much rather play it for 20 hours and anticipate a sequel. It keeps me excited for games. When it takes too long I get burnt out and usually ditch the game, no matter how incredible it might be.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 16, 2018)

fatsquirrel said:


> Star Wars E1: The Phantom Menace game was a brilliant gem


If that is the same one I played on the PS1 (starts out with you on the ship facing shielded robots?) then I did find it more enjoyable than most of the reviews gave it credit for. Difficulty was a bit all over the place, though I was somewhat younger so might find it easier today.



Anunnymous said:


> When it takes too long I get burnt out and usually ditch the game, no matter how incredible it might be.


While I can certainly stand to hear a debate on game length I do have to make the snarky remark of if it was that incredible then you would not be burned out.


----------



## Perfect One (Jan 16, 2018)

Chary said:


> Xbox is a better company than Sony. I'm not talking games or exclusives--just as a gaming company on its own.



Microsoft is a 'SO NICE' company that they tryed to deny/forbid some of our gamer rights, like sell/transfer digital 'used' games and so on (who watched the E3 Xbox One reveal know what i am talking about) which, ironically, made Sony's job so easy that they did nothing than don't go to the same path that Microsoft tryed to choose, so, they easily won Wii U/PS4/Xbox One gen.

After all that, they were forced to run against their mistakes, since they were losing a load of cash from Xbox section.

Seeing all that we know how Microsoft really is if they could dominate on consoles/games like they do on PC..


----------



## Anunnymous (Jan 17, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> While I can certainly stand to hear a debate on game length I do have to make the snarky remark of if it was that incredible then you would not be burned out.



Haha. I could understand where the confusion comes in. More times than not, a lot has to due with how slow a game starts. "Dude, after you get a quarter of the way in, it gets really good." Unfortunately a quarter of the way in could be 20-30 hours. That's too much time for me to invest in a game that "gets better." The other part that plays a role is my attention span. While I think Breath of the Wild was a fantastic game; it took me 3 times starting to get through it. The first time was only an hour or so. It didn't necessarily start slow but I played a good 10 hours, pretty much hooked, for the most part. Then I just stopped. Other games stood out or I get into a TV series or life just happens. I went a long time without playing it. Then I got a Switch and a buddy of mine said I have to give it another shot. Maybe it was the fact that I got a new console and was just wanting to try something great on it but I played a couple hours every night until finished, that time.

I think it's more that I don't really have the time to invest into games, like I used to, and a lot of the really long games are hard for me to just play a few hours on weekends cause I tend to forget where I was and what I was doing from week-to-week. It's just easier to start a shorter game Friday night and be done with it by Sunday night.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 17, 2018)

Machow8 said:


> Microsoft is a 'SO NICE' company that they tryed to deny/forbid some of our gamer rights, like sell/transfer digital 'used' games and so on (who watched the E3 Xbox One reveal know what i am talking about) which, ironically, made Sony's job so easy that they did nothing than don't go to the same path that Microsoft tryed to choose, so, they easily won Wii U/PS4/Xbox One gen.
> 
> After all that, they were forced to run against their mistakes, since they were losing a load of cash from Xbox section.
> 
> Seeing all that we know how Microsoft really is if they could dominate on consoles/games like they do on PC..


Not digital games, but physical.


----------



## orangy57 (Jan 17, 2018)

super mario odyssey isnt as amazing as everyone makes it out to be
like sure it's okay but everyone's giving it a ten out of ten when there's a lot of things they can improve in the design


----------



## jt_1258 (Jan 17, 2018)

I like Final Fantasy XIII(the first one) & I hate Super Smash Bros. Melee


----------



## MiguelinCrafter (Jan 17, 2018)

FF 7 is too long and boring


----------



## Perfect One (Jan 17, 2018)

Memoir said:


> Not digital games, but physical.



I remember seeing they saying similar stuff for digital games too.

Good lord that they never could do that, thanks to the extremely negative feedback from everyone which, as i said, forced them to make some nice stuff to make everyone forget their GIANT mistakes.


----------



## Anunnymous (Jan 17, 2018)

Machow8 said:


> I remember seeing they saying similar stuff for digital games too.



I think it was always physical. Nobody has ever made a platform to where you can sell your used, digital games. How would that even be possible? You can't sell/trade your used digital games on PS4 either, unless you sell your account but then you risk the seller just recovering the account.


----------



## Perfect One (Jan 17, 2018)

Anunnymous said:


> I think it was always physical. Nobody has ever made a platform to where you can sell your used, digital games. How would that even be possible? You can't sell/trade your used digital games on PS4 either, unless you sell your account but then you risk the seller just recovering the account.



Well, thanks for that info.

But, anyways, as i wrote here, Microsoft isn't a nice company and deserves what they are facing now on Xbox section.


----------



## antiNT (Jan 17, 2018)

Graphics are not important in games.


----------



## Stephano (Jan 17, 2018)

Oblivion is better than Skyrim.
Skyrim is overrated.


----------



## Jonna (Jan 17, 2018)

Memoir said:


> Duke Nukem Forever wasn't a bad game. It just didn't lineup to expectations.
> 
> Battlefield is more rehashed than Call of Duty.
> 
> Breath of the Wild is the worst mainline Zelda game.


Damn, your opinions went from "YES YES"  to "wait aww no" for me.

But yeah, DNF was fun, and I dislike that people take it at the value of being the amazingly hyped up for years game it was supposed to be, instead of taking it as just the next Duke Nukem game.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 17, 2018)

Stephano said:


> Oblivion is better than Skyrim.
> Skyrim is overrated.


I used to be of the hivemind that Oblivion sucked.. But I truly never played it. Bought it on discount and found out its a better game than people gave it credit for. The 3d models and some of the animations were... Interesting... But it was a fun game.

New opinions of the day:

- The Virtualboy was ahead of its time. If Nintendo had waited 20 years and came out with it then? It'd have been a hit.

- I don't understand why people think Sony makes good systems. They're powerful, but the controllers pre PS4 are abysmal and they have a shitty online service. 

- Cross platform play isn't hindered by KBM vs Controller. It's hindered by the toxic communities. 

- Aim assist isn't an aimbot, if you claim otherwise you need your head checked.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 17, 2018)

Stephano said:


> Oblivion is better than Skyrim.


I dunno if this is much of a controversial opinion, everyone I've seen who has played both always reaffirm that Oblivion is better than Skyrim, hands down. I think most of the people who claim Skyrim is better just haven't played Oblivion whatsoever, so their opinion is invalid anyways 

Totally agree that Skyrim is overrated, especially stock, non-modded Skyrim. I will never understand how anyone can play through the stock game more than once or twice cuz everything is so monotonous and boring. If it weren't for the dozens of mods I use on PC, I would never have more than 20-30 hours in the game total.


----------



## 330 (Jan 17, 2018)

Machow8 said:


> Microsoft is a 'SO NICE' company that they tryed to deny/forbid some of our gamer rights, like sell/transfer digital 'used' games and so on (who watched the E3 Xbox One reveal know what i am talking about) which, ironically, made Sony's job so easy that they did nothing than don't go to the same path that Microsoft tryed to choose, so, they easily won Wii U/PS4/Xbox One gen.
> 
> After all that, they were forced to run against their mistakes, since they were losing a load of cash from Xbox section.
> 
> Seeing all that we know how Microsoft really is if they could dominate on consoles/games like they do on PC..


Working with many people from the highs up, you have no idea how big the percentage of these bad ideas come from. And if you tell them that they will piss a lot of people off, they will say that the internet has short memory. Which is true, considering how the Xbox One has sold a lot of units.

Just be happy that someone got fired over that decision


----------



## Stephano (Jan 17, 2018)

Memoir said:


> - Aim assist isn't an aimbot, if you claim otherwise you need your head checked.


Their heads can't be checked because it got shot off by someone using an aimbot.


----------



## MiguelinCrafter (Jan 17, 2018)

Skyrim is a bad game


----------



## Perfect One (Jan 17, 2018)

330 said:


> Working with many people from the highs up, you have no idea how big the percentage of these bad ideas come from. And if you tell them that they will piss a lot of people off, they will say that the internet has short memory. Which is true, considering how the Xbox One has sold a lot of units.
> 
> Just be happy that someone got fired over that decision



Sincerally? I am happy that Microsoft even with so many sold xboxs, still have a long way to conquer everything they lost since E3 reveal. This show us how bad is a single company dominate everything is SO BAD.

That is also the same reason on why i took so long to buy a xbox one console.

It's good that any xbox one is a development hardware, but they only did that due to reason i wrote here and on my previous comments.


----------



## MiguelinCrafter (Jan 17, 2018)

Crash bandicoot is very easy


----------



## Lmaokernel (Jan 17, 2018)

I actually liked Knack.
And minecraft doesn't appeal to me at all

Sent from my toaster running Rebug


----------



## Perfect One (Jan 17, 2018)

F1 Race Stars is almost an average game, and this is due to fact that ALL tracks have special/exclusive sections/paths which can only be accessed if you get a weird item (good luck on guess about where it appears on each track). Since i, like almost anyone else, very rarely can guess at first where such items are located, but, for our 'luck', AIs know where and when to get them on each track, so, with that, they get a GIANT advantage over any other racer. I see some people saying that this game is hard, but it isn't: it is just badly unfair on you or anyone else which don't get such 'special' item i described here.

That is sad, since i really enjoyed this game.

For me, the best racing game is, without any doubt(s), Modnation Racers: it let you create (and share online if you wanna) your characters, cars and tracks! Not to say that this game have a real hard AI (even on easy they are brutal! lol) which won't let you relax for so long on races, UFG (the game's creator) know how to make nice and, sometimes, challenging tracks, so many options and so on. Best racing game ever which is a must-have as a remaster on PS4! =D


----------



## MiguelinCrafter (Jan 17, 2018)

Gran Turismo is overrated


----------



## HamBone41801 (Jan 17, 2018)

DarthDub said:


> The CD-i Zelda games were decent. Persona as a series isn't that great, just barely above average for me. I'm probably the only person that thinks Tales of Xillia was a good game. Tales of Symphonia is overrated. I liked Halo Reach. I enjoyed the hell out of Pokemon's 5th gen games.


I also enjoyed gen 5, but that was probably because It was my introduction the the series. Once I played soul silver, I almost immediately realized it was better.


----------



## Jokey_Carrot (Jan 17, 2018)

Stephano said:


> nge?


neon genesis evangelion it's an anime you could watch it but not that good in my opinion


----------



## Polopop123 (Jan 17, 2018)

Lmaokernel said:


> I actually liked Knack.
> And minecraft doesn't appeal to me at all
> 
> Sent from my toaster running Rebug


You like Knack? Fuck the that shit man....KNACK 2 IS WHERE ITS AT BABYYYY


----------



## Veho (Jan 17, 2018)

Most games have terrible storylines.


----------



## Stephano (Jan 17, 2018)

Jokey_Carrot said:


> neon genesis evangelion it's an anime you could watch it but not that good in my opinion


You would have to pay me to watch anime with VERY few exceptions. lol


----------



## MiguelinCrafter (Jan 17, 2018)

Lmaokernel said:


> I actually liked Knack.
> Sent from my toaster running Rebug


I also enjoyed Knack


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 17, 2018)

antiNT said:


> Graphics are not important in games.


If you're talking about pure technical, polygon-pushing power in video games, then yeah, i'm inclined to agree there.  A lot of games from the 8- and 16-bit era looked great then and still look great today, despite having a limited color palette.  They worked within their limitations well, being particularly careful about their color choice, as well as being careful to accurately portray shapes and characters within their limited resolution.  Some of them look better than a few games being made today!

However, if you're talking about graphical style and shaping an aesthetic, I'd be inclined to disagree.  While nowhere near as important as gameplay in a video game, a good aesthetic creates ambience and molds expectations from players.  If your game lacks a good aesthetic, people will inevitably be turned off from your game.  Aesthetic is the reason why the aforementioned older games still look great.

This video from _Extra Credits_ goes more in-depth regarding this graphics vs. aesthetic matter:


Long story short: while any person with a decent-enough system can push out high-poly models and environments, it takes an artist to craft them to both make them pleasing to the eye and enhance and reflect the gameplay of the game.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 17, 2018)

Anunnymous said:


> Haha. I could understand where the confusion comes in. More times than not, a lot has to due with how slow a game starts. "Dude, after you get a quarter of the way in, it gets really good." Unfortunately a quarter of the way in could be 20-30 hours. That's too much time for me to invest in a game that "gets better." The other part that plays a role is my attention span. While I think Breath of the Wild was a fantastic game; it took me 3 times starting to get through it. The first time was only an hour or so. It didn't necessarily start slow but I played a good 10 hours, pretty much hooked, for the most part. Then I just stopped. Other games stood out or I get into a TV series or life just happens. I went a long time without playing it. Then I got a Switch and a buddy of mine said I have to give it another shot. Maybe it was the fact that I got a new console and was just wanting to try something great on it but I played a couple hours every night until finished, that time.
> 
> I think it's more that I don't really have the time to invest into games, like I used to, and a lot of the really long games are hard for me to just play a few hours on weekends cause I tend to forget where I was and what I was doing from week-to-week. It's just easier to start a shorter game Friday night and be done with it by Sunday night.



I got where you were heading but there was the chance for said snarky remark and I then had to take it.
Perhaps a more useful version would be
"I would have loved this game when I was 18 but time today, should I have a few weeks holiday and nothing to do then still would.

Better do another one for me.
Gamestop are OK and I am OK with them continuing to do what they do. My only true misgiving with them is the removal of codes thing the other year. Staff treatment too but that is just retail in general these days.


----------



## MiguelinCrafter (Jan 17, 2018)

Got a new one

Nintendo labo is actually a cool idea


----------



## Jonna (Jan 17, 2018)

MiguelinCrafter said:


> Got a new one
> 
> Nintendo labo is actually a cool idea


I get to join you on this opinion.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jan 18, 2018)

Veho said:


> Most games have terrible storylines.


Or predictable ones, like most rpgs. Save the princess/universe/sibling. Don’t forget that item you’ll have to return back to its rightful owner.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 18, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> - "Remastered" games in 4K resolution are nothing more than games to get graphics whores' jollies
> - 4K gaming doesn't make games more enjoyable
> - Nintendo sticking to cartridges during the N64 was a dumbass decision and should've gone with CDs instead
> - Final Fantasy XIII and all its iterations are garbage



they tried with SNES-CD to SuperDisc...but that became a clusterfuck of who owned the rights to what...eventually pushing Nintendo away to the SuperFX chip on SNES.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 18, 2018)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> they tried with SNES-CD to SuperDisc...but that became a clusterfuck of who owned the rights to what...eventually pushing Nintendo away to the SuperFX chip on SNES.



Sony wanted all the profits from Snes CD games, I sure as hell can't blame Nintendo for wanting no part of that deal. And we have MSU-1 hacks, so it made up for it.  That being said, N64 carts were a huge mistake and they never should've gone with them. The N64 could've had a chance. Ooh 64 MB of storage, what convenience!


----------



## Taleweaver (Jan 18, 2018)

-sandbox games are for the most part boring
-playing a game of a franchise usually lessens my chance to play another game in said series rather than improve, even if I liked the game
-virtual boardgames can be awesome, even when played solo
-traditional conventions (e.g. E3) need to stop or TOTALLY shift their focus from a commercial-marathon to something like the Oscars



MiguelinCrafter said:


> Got a new one
> 
> Nintendo labo is actually a cool idea


Is that controversial? About one third of the people in the announcement say the same thing. And at this point, it's just speculation from everyone, as it's not released yet.


----------



## MiguelinCrafter (Jan 18, 2018)

Taleweaver said:


> -sandbox games are for the most part boring
> -playing a game of a franchise usually lessens my chance to play another game in said series rather than improve, even if I liked the game
> -virtual boardgames can be awesome, even when played solo
> -traditional conventions (e.g. E3) need to stop or TOTALLY shift their focus from a commercial-marathon to something like the Oscars
> ...


Dunno mate, I thought people did not like it?


----------



## japa4551 (Apr 22, 2020)

I don't like Pokemon games. They have too much grind.


----------



## emigre (Apr 22, 2020)

Grappling Hook is best girl in Persona 5 Royal.


----------



## onibaku (Apr 22, 2020)

BOTW... sucks

Empty open world, waaay too many repetitive (and some were just completely pointless) shrines, revealing parts of the map was annoying and repetitive. Boss designs were meh. That is my reasoning. Overall for the worst Zelda game I played, I give it 5.7/10


----------



## rusty_train (Apr 22, 2020)

All Nintendo First Party games suck after the GameCube, people are just too high on nostalgia to realize.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 22, 2020)

rusty_train said:


> All Nintendo First Party games suck after the GameCube, people are just too high on nostalgia to realize.


This may vary depending upon how you define first party (Nintendo owns a lot of devs but they go under different names and have complicated business arrangements, even if they are rarely able to say "poke this I am going to work for Microsoft" if they so desired).

In general I never played Nintendo consoles for first party games (probably why the Wii, Wii U, Switch and 3ds passed me by in the end while they were still active) but I don't know if I can get all the way to sucking. Also the DS came after the GC.
In any real way innovative, groundbreaking or as compelling as what came before? Definitely not with the possible exception of some warioware titles which were still pretty good. Exemplars of gaming in general? Definitely not in the way some seem to cast them as (I really do maintain small European devs making open world RPGs on the 360 gave us everything BOTW had and more).
Out and out sucking. Harder sell for me. Most of them go from mediocre to acceptable.


----------



## 64bitmodels (Jul 5, 2020)

Gaming has not gotten worse since the 'old days', there are still many masterpieces to check out today. you just need to take off your nostalgia glasses and look in the right places.
Megaman is one of the best platformers ever made, and it stands head and toe over every 2d mario honestly. 
Steam needs to become linux exclusive, or start embracing linux more. Windows is extremely slow and buggy, and the kernel is just complete trash. The day devs discover linux and how easier it is to code for than windows, the day windows gaming dies.
Piracy is bad. If you don't like a developer's games don't buy them. watch reviews first, and play demos if they are available. maybe get a copy from a friends house and try that out for a while. just don't steal them. If the game isn't exactly a good price in your country try using a VPN or something to get better prices.
Open Source is the future. anyone using closed source in 2020 for any emulator or project needs to reevaluate their life and what theyre doing.
Sony is pretty overrated. most of their well known exclusives are 3rd person narratives, which are fine, but movies and films tend to have better writing. same for lots of anime and a few western cartoons. Plus most of the stuff theyre doing, like removing linux from ps3, heavily enforcing censorship, and doing paid online after xbox is pretty anticonsumer,
Super Mario 64 is overrated. It's a great game, don't get me wrong but future mario titles have done stuff so much better. Its controls also don't compare to odyssey's or sunshine's.
Zelda Four Swords adventures on GCN is the best zelda game ever made, and one of the best titles nintendo's pumped out. fight me.
NES is also overrated. Just because something saved the gaming industry doesnt make it free of critique. AVGN already showed me there's a lot of shit to be found on the system, as a byproduct of the game crash a while ago. plus, many of the games found there either aren't that good today or have been succeeded by much better entries. SMW alone is better than the entire mario quadrilogy on NES for example. (yes, SMB2 usa and jp are seperate games and i will treat them as such)
The contra 16 bit titles run loops around the NES games. Hard Corps especially. one of the best 16 bit games ever made.
Only games i cared for on that system were the megaman games.
NES was basically the 80s version of the wii. a few good games found in a sea of shovelware.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 5, 2020)

64bitmodels said:


> Steam needs to become linux exclusive, or start embracing linux more. Windows is extremely slow and buggy, and the kernel is just complete trash. The day devs discover linux and how easier it is to code for than windows, the day windows gaming dies.


Was creating their own Linux distro specifically for Steam gaming not already "embracing Linux more"? What about Proton, developed _by Valve_ specifically to increase and encourage Linux gaming (even if it's just a fork of Wine)? 

It's not Steam that's the problem, Valve wholeheartedly supports Linux, and it's not developers who have a problem either: it's the utterly shit marketshare Linux has with average consumers. Nobody is going to waste time or money developing a game for a platform with less than a 1% marketshare (according to Steam's stats). You want more Linux games? Convince the billions of people using Windows to swap OS's. Good luck with that.


----------



## 64bitmodels (Jul 5, 2020)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> You want more Linux games? Convince the billions of people using Windows to swap OS's. Good luck with that.


And that's supposed to be hard how..?
Im sorry lol, but showing a person the benefits of using linux alone is able to get them to switch immediately. Most people already have a few gripes with windows 10 (the nonexistent security, it being so slow on less powerful computers, having to shut down the PC and all the activities youve been doing just to update, etc) and linux fixes all those problems AND adds more. Linux already has security since it's open source, the kernel is way faster by a landslide, and updating is as easy as typing a command into the ternimal and have it run in the background. Plus you can rice your desktop to make it look nicer and more futuristic, programs using wine actually run better than they do on windows, and being open source means that if you're proficient in programming enough, you could actually make your own linux OS. Android uses Linux's kernel and look how far it got.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 5, 2020)

64bitmodels said:


> And that's supposed to be hard how..?


I mean, has Linux suddenly become a massively popular consumer OS since it's launch in the 90s? No. Why do you think that is?

Because everyone uses Windows, and everyone else who's not using Windows uses Mac OS. If you think it'd be "easy" to convince billions of people to abandon what is likely the only desktop operating system they've ever used for their entire life, you're delusional. Windows is, and will remain, massively popular for one major reason: Because everyone and their dog uses it. Linux might be better in every single conceivable way, you could provide thousands of data points showing that this is true to every single Windows users on the planet...and virtually nobody is going to swap because "I've been using Windows since 3.11! I'm very familiar with it! It's all I know! Why should I change when what I do already works fine?? I don't want to throw away what I've already used and learned the last 5+/10+/15+/20+ years!" etc etc etc.

Linux will only ever become a popular consumer desktop OS the day Microsoft discontinues Windows entirely, and turns Windows into a Linux distro.

EDIT:


64bitmodels said:


> And that's supposed to be hard how..?
> Im sorry lol, but showing a person the benefits of using linux alone is able to get them to switch immediately. Most people already have a few gripes with windows 10 (the nonexistent security, it being so slow on less powerful computers, having to shut down the PC and all the activities youve been doing just to update, etc) and linux fixes all those problems AND adds more. Linux already has security since it's open source, the kernel is way faster by a landslide, and updating is as easy as typing a command into the ternimal and have it run in the background. Plus you can rice your desktop to make it look nicer and more futuristic, programs using wine actually run better than they do on windows, and being open source means that if you're proficient in programming enough, you could actually make your own linux OS. Android uses Linux's kernel and look how far it got.


Spoken like someone who's never interacted with the average consumer.  

Also, Android only became a major success because it was the only half-decent alternative to iOS. If Symbian evolved along the same lines as iOS and Android, we'd all be using that instead of Android. If Windows Phone didn't turn out to be an utter garbage OS, we'd all be using that instead of Android. Android was fucking awful, especially in the beginning, and is barely any good today.


----------



## 64bitmodels (Jul 5, 2020)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> I mean, has Linux suddenly become a massively popular consumer OS since it's launch in the 90s? No. Why do you think that is?
> 
> Because everyone uses Windows, and everyone else who's not using Windows uses Mac OS. If you think it'd be "easy" to convince billions of people to abandon what is likely the only desktop operating system they've ever used for their entire life, you're delusional. Windows is, and will remain, massively popular for one major reason: Because everyone and their dog uses it. Linux might be better in every single conceivable way, you could provide thousands of data points showing that this is true to every single Windows users on the planet...and virtually nobody is going to swap because "I've been using Windows since 3.11! I'm very familiar with it! It's all I know! Why should I change when what I do already works fine?? I don't want to throw away what I've already used and learned the last 5+/10+/15+/20+ years!" etc etc etc.


and this is why i hate monopolies


----------



## nashismo (Jul 5, 2020)

The Witcher 3 is one of the most "boring" games ever made, while The Witcher 2 was quite good (not great though)

PS4 and Xbox One, together with the new Xbox and PS5 are NOT gaming consoles. I remember when I first got the PS4, at launch, bought it at midnight.

Put my first game and was like, "oh yeah FINALLY now the Blue Ray drive is gonna be FAST ENOUGH so you don't have to install PART of the game in the HDD!" Half an hour later, realized the ENTIRE game was installed to the HDD, I was pissed but more than anything, I was DISSAPOINTED.

Then, I realized Sony should not be trusted anymore, they are ambiguous, and that is, in order to deceive.

Then, Killzone franchise was killed in favor of Horizon Zero Dawn, vomit. Motorstorm team was killed, vomit. And at a later time Naughty Dog team was also killed (we all know how) BIG vomit. SONY SUCKS donkey balls now.


----------



## 64bitmodels (Jul 5, 2020)

nashismo said:


> The Witcher 3 is one of the most "boring" games ever made, while The Witcher 2 was quite good (not great though)
> 
> PS4 and Xbox One, together with the new Xbox and PS5 are NOT gaming consoles. I remember when I first got the PS4, at launch, bought it at midnight.
> 
> ...


I don't see what's wrong with installing the game to the hard drive
if the disc breaks you still have the game on your hdd
Also HZD i've heard really good things about. unfortunately i dont have a PS4 or a good PC.


----------



## AutumnWolf (Jul 5, 2020)

64bitmodels said:


> I don't see what's wrong with installing the game to the hard drive
> if the disc breaks you still have the game on your hdd
> Also HZD i've heard really good things about. unfortunately i dont have a PS4 or a good PC.


Dude, you still need the disc in order to play the game


----------



## 64bitmodels (Jul 5, 2020)

Sinon said:


> Dude, you still need the disc in order to play the game


okay now that's just bullshit. what would be the point of installing it to HDD then??? i get being able to load it faster and all but it'd just make more sense for it to be copied to the HDD so you can play without the disc. Plus it'd be easier to make backups and whatnot. whatever. PS5's SSD is going to be much faster than an HDD so if the games do install to SSD at least the load times will be much faster.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 5, 2020)

64bitmodels said:


> okay now that's just bullshit. what would be the point of installing it to HDD then??? i get being able to load it faster and all but it'd just make more sense for it to be copied to the HDD so you can play without the disc. Plus it'd be easier to make backups and whatnot. whatever, PS5's SSD will eliminate the need to install to HDD entirely


For load times. Blu-ray is much slower than any HDD, loading from a disc only would take way too long and people already complain about slow load times with a HDD. 

Also, you're still going to have to install the games to the SSD with the PS5? Not sure what you mean by this.


----------



## nashismo (Jul 5, 2020)

64bitmodels said:


> I don't see what's wrong with installing the game to the hard drive
> if the disc breaks you still have the game on your hdd
> Also HZD i've heard really good things about. unfortunately i dont have a PS4 or a good PC.



You want to discuss? This post I thought was only to vent, OK. There is nothing "wrong" with installing your game to the HDD, as long as it is an "option". But more than that, it is about the phylosophy of "console gaming life" if you will. You buy a game, you play it right away THAT is console gaming, and it has been ever since the Atari and their cartdriges (for more than 3 decades!).

Sure Atari sucked but that is besides the point, the point is that "console" gaming is: Put the game, play it inmediately. THAT is CONSOLE gaming. If it is not like this, then the machine is simply NOT a console, but a closed PC.

Horizon Zero Dawn sucks for me, but even if it is somehow good (which is not), it made it so that Killzone developers were put to work exclusively on this franchise, and where taken hostage from continue working on our wonderfull gritty and beautiful Killzone, a real work of gaming love. By the way, Killzone Shadow Fall SUCKED ass, and it is no coincidence, the main Guerrilla studio, DID NOT worked on it.


----------



## 64bitmodels (Jul 5, 2020)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> For load times. Blu-ray is much slower than any HDD, loading from a disc only would take way too long and people already complain about slow load times with a HDD.
> 
> Also, you're still going to have to install the games to the SSD with the PS5? Not sure what you mean by this.


ah shit i wasn't thinking with that one lol
you'd probably still have to install to SSD. i was trying to make a point about SSD's being way faster than blu ray but then my brain shut down (not like i was using it anyways)


----------



## nashismo (Jul 5, 2020)

64bitmodels said:


> ah shit i wasn't thinking with that one lol
> you'd probably still have to install to SSD. i was trying to make a point about SSD's being way faster than blu ray but then my brain shut down (not like i was using it anyways)



My brain was also shut down when I purchased the PS4 thinking the Blu Ray drives had gotten fast enough from 2006 to 2013 to make it possible to load from them! You know what all this is? BULLSHIT. I bet Blu Ray drives can be just as fast as a mechanical HDD, Sony and Microsoft are simply pushing digital ONLY gaming.

All Xbox 360 where able to play from the disc only and they loaded and played FINE, even the PS3 had most games played from the Blu Ray drive only, and they loaded and played FINE.

Even the gamecube with it's very old technology (for today standards) was able to load quite fast because of their mini DVD format. Again, I say BULLLSHIT, if companies wanted to keep the disc format, they would find a way to make it faster to read from them.


----------



## 64bitmodels (Jul 5, 2020)

nashismo said:


> My brain was also shut down when I purchased the PS4 thinking the Blu Ray drives have gotten fast enough from 2006 to 2013 to make it possible to load from them! You know what all this is BULLSHIT I bet Blu Ray drives can be just as fast as an HDD, Sony and Microsoft are simply pushing digital ONLY gaming.
> 
> All Xbox 360 where able to play from the disc only and they load and played FINE, even the PS3 had most games played from the Blu Ray drive only and the loaded and played FINE.
> 
> Even the gamecube with it's very old technology (for today standards) was able to load quite fast because of their mini DVD format. Again, I say BULLLSHIT, if companies waned to keep the disc format, they would find a way to make the them faster to read.


okay come on dude, im pretty sure sony didnt promise anything about blu ray being faster from 2006 to 2013. 4 megabytes per second is laughable, no way they could advertise that as being faster than last gen
Plus an SSD is much faster than any disc ever made, 9 gigabytes per second vs 4 megabytes per second.... im sorry lol but one is way better than the other. Blu ray would take years to become as fast as a run of the mill HDD, let alone a high-standard state-of-the-art SSD. i know this may sadden you but digital gaming is becoming the future with its higher read speeds and more convenience.


----------



## nashismo (Jul 5, 2020)

64bitmodels said:


> okay come on dude, im pretty sure sony didnt promise anything about blu ray being faster from 2006 to 2013. 4 megabytes per second is laughable, no way they could advertise that as being faster than last gen
> Plus an SSD is much faster than any disc ever made, 9 gigabytes per second vs 4 megabytes per second.... im sorry lol but one is way better than the other. Blu ray would take years to become as fast as a run of the mill HDD, let alone a high-standard state-of-the-art SSD.



Did I say anything about that? No right? I am not complaining about dear old SONY not keeping its promise. I was assuming something back in 2013, something that was obviuos, which was, blu ray drives where MUCH faster by 2013, therefore I THOUGHT Sony could have implemented them in the PS4, and using its faster and plenty more amount of RAM and some other cache RAM, etc, they could pull off reading from the Disc drive.

You just dont get it, it is not about the technology there is, it is about the technology that it can be made NEW! I guess you didn't live in a world when new consoles would have different custom made GPU's and CPU's on them with all sorts of intricancies custom made for them. From the Snes to the PS2 and PS3, consoles where each unique and different. In a world where technology, minds and imagination meets, new things come forward, and new technology. THAT was console gaming.


----------



## 64bitmodels (Jul 5, 2020)

nashismo said:


> Did I say anything about that? No right? I am not complaining about dear old SONY not keeping it's promise. I was assuming something back in 2013, something that was obviuos, which was, blu ray drives where MUCH faster by 2013, therefore I THOUGHT Sony could have implemented them in the PS4, and using it's faster and plenty more amount of RAM and some other cache RAM, etc, they could pull off reading from the Disc drive.
> 
> You just dont get it, it is not about the technology there is, it is about the technology that it can be made NEW! I guess you didn't live in a world when new consoles would have different custom made GPU's and CPU's on them with all sorts of intricancies custom made for them. From the Snes to the PS2 and PS3, consoles where each unique and different. In a world where technology, minds and imagination meets, new things come forward, and new technology. THAT was console gaming.


That's kind of a contradiction though- SNES, genesis, ps1, n64, ps2 so on and so forth used new state of the art technology that wasnt seen anywhere else, but youre getting mad at sony for not improving technology made in the past?? wouldnt you want sony to new groundbreaking technology- to make a NEW disc format rather than use blu ray? thats what they did for all their previous consoles, PS1 used CDs, PS2 used DVDs, PS3 used bluray.


----------



## nashismo (Jul 5, 2020)

64bitmodels said:


> That's kind of a contradiction though- SNES, genesis, ps1, n64, ps2 so on and so forth used new state of the art technology that wasnt seen anywhere else, but youre getting mad at sony for not improving technology made in the past?? wouldnt you want sony to new groundbreaking technology- to make a NEW disc format rather than use blu ray? thats what they did for all their previous consoles, PS1 used CDs, PS2 used DVDs, PS3 used bluray.



SURE, it is the same thing I mean to say, a NEW blu ray drive reader, specifically made for the PS4, much faster than any other consumer Blu ray movie playback machine. That would have been unique.

But no, Sony gave up, and just implemented OLD (but faster) technology (HDD) and sacrificed the disc format to save money and move on with the digital era, in order to KILL the disc format. In order to amass all the money they could from selling digital only games.

Is a matter of will, if Sony or Microsoft would have wanted it hard enough, they could've implemented a "custom made" new disc reading technology, to keep the disc form alive and the games as they have always been, physical.

Just imagine, maybe disc games could come each with a type of SD card attached, where all the smallest and harder to read files could come, and on the main more slow disc, all the movies, music and large files could go. If there is a will, there is a possibility, if there is no will, nothing will come forward.


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Jul 5, 2020)

I don’t understand why every console from the same company have different language/format ..... due to that it wont play older gen games nor next gen games.

however phones and windows gets updated hardware and still play 10 years ago games ... sometimes needs small update.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 5, 2020)

-Exclusives are an anticonsumer practice that needs to die just like region locking did
-Userscore is more reliable than press score
-Lootboxes aren't bad if they are implemented like Valve's


----------



## 64bitmodels (Jul 5, 2020)

Azerus_Kun said:


> -Exclusives are an anticonsumer practice that needs to die just like region locking did
> -Userscore is more reliable than press score
> -Lootboxes aren't bad if they are implemented like Valve's


*controversial* gaming opinions, not _*correct*_ ones! can you read?


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 5, 2020)

64bitmodels said:


> *controversial* gaming opinions, not _*correct*_ ones! can you read?


you can be controversial while still being right, you'd be surprised how many disagree with these lol


----------



## 64bitmodels (Jul 5, 2020)

Azerus_Kun said:


> you can be controversial while still being right, you'd be surprised how many disagree with these lol


Guy with a brain and 180 iq: Exclusives are bad for the industry and they need to leave
Some PS4 fantard: Uh, acKhually ExcluSIVEs ARE GoOD fOR The InDustREE, TehY pRoMoTe CoMpetiTItioN!!!!
YouRe JusT mAd bEcauSe YoURe AN XbOT FANtArd OlolOlolololoLolOLolOLolOoloLO


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 5, 2020)

64bitmodels said:


> Guy with a brain and 180 iq: Exclusives are bad for the industry and they need to leave
> Some PS4 fantard: Uh, acKhually ExcluSIVEs ARE GoOD fOR The InDustREE, TehY pRoMoTe CoMpetiTItioN!!!!
> YouRe JusT mAd bEcauSe YoURe AN XbOT FANtArd OlolOlolololoLolOLolOLolOoloLO


the best thing is that they never even own the exclusives of the console they are defending lol


----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 5, 2020)

Phantom Hourglass was actually an alright Zelda game.


----------



## Viri (Jul 5, 2020)

I enjoyed Bubsy 1 and 2 as a kid. Some of my most fond childhood memories is playing Bubsy 2 with both of my sisters. I as a kid thought the game was okay, it was just a bit difficult, because he ran too fucking fast.


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Jul 5, 2020)

Hori is a company name hehe


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 5, 2020)

Mohammed2935 said:


> Hori is a company name hehe


that's not controversial, that's a fact


----------



## fatsquirrel (Jul 5, 2020)

My unpopular opinion? I despise modern gaming culture and influencers of it. And most of all Esports


----------



## Redhorse (Jul 5, 2020)

Controversial huh ok here goes...


The DS and by extension the 3ds is NOT dead IMO, they are still better than the Switch (in regards to games offered)
*pokemon *games are all the same (to me) to be fair, I have only played the first chapter of any of them, they all seem cookie-cutter the identical.
All these years later *Skyrim *is still fun on the Switch. imo
Most of the Fire Emblem Games after GBA (in US) are crap except Awakening and even that has its flaws...
Fire Emblem Thre Houses Sucks Monkey Balls It's like they glued Style Savvy to an older version of Fire Emblem
*Monster Hunter Stories* was the better game on the 3ds but received little attention.
Nintendo may know gaming but they need to hire experts for their network presence/online sales store/ online gaming etc...
*Ring Fit Adventure* _is_/was a better deal; than *Animal Crossing* considering the length of time you'll have/use it and the quality included.. IMO.


----------



## Wolvenreign (Jul 7, 2020)

Snipers don't belong in pure-PVP FPS unless it's all snipers. Killing someone from a mile away while they couldn't have done anything about it, regardless of how much skill one person took to do it, *and* regardless of whether that class/weapon is weak in close range is a concept that fundamentally destroys the idea of multiplayer. Those two players no longer have a co-equal relationship of risk and reward, it's just one derp looking at you from a million miles away and left clicking, even if you're dealing with enemies in the foreground.

Also, they're fundamentally guarded by their own team. This is especially awful in TF2 pubs.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 8, 2020)

Wolvenreign said:


> Snipers don't belong in pure-PVP FPS unless it's all snipers. Killing someone from a mile away while they couldn't have done anything about it, regardless of how much skill one person took to do it, *and* regardless of whether that class/weapon is weak in close range is a concept that fundamentally destroys the idea of multiplayer. Those two players no longer have a co-equal relationship of risk and reward, it's just one derp looking at you from a million miles away and left clicking, even if you're dealing with enemies in the foreground.
> 
> Also, they're fundamentally guarded by their own team. This is especially awful in TF2 pubs.



That sounds more like a game balance issue, or maybe a team balance issue (mortars, DMR, tank, helicopter, flanking, machine gun suppression, counter sniper, to say nothing of in turn staying away from open spaces or using smoke but no everybody turns up as a door kicker and lacks the option for range engagement) than a fundamental concept issue.

While the future looks somewhat bleak for snipers as well (proliferation of thermal optics, solider mounted computer systems able to triangulate you near instantly) such things will be part of a simulation of warfare for a while as well, and historically goes back way far (if in the US the whitworth rifles of the civil war, the Boer war did pretty well for people acting at a distance if doing the Colonial thing, Dreyse needle gun for the Prussians maybe or at least showed what accuracy could do -- nobody expected Prussia to win much but they did, and while distance rifles were considered delicate things they were recognised long before that, and by world war 1 it was standard doctrine or very quickly drawn up).

To that end it will likely be quite a sterile game you produce if you forgo such things.


----------



## Wolvenreign (Jul 8, 2020)

FAST6191 said:


> That sounds more like a game balance issue, or maybe a team balance issue (mortars, DMR, tank, helicopter, flanking, machine gun suppression, counter sniper, to say nothing of in turn staying away from open spaces or using smoke but no everybody turns up as a door kicker and lacks the option for range engagement) than a fundamental concept issue.
> 
> While the future looks somewhat bleak for snipers as well (proliferation of thermal optics, solider mounted computer systems able to triangulate you near instantly) such things will be part of a simulation of warfare for a while as well, and historically goes back way far (if in the US the whitworth rifles of the civil war, the Boer war did pretty well for people acting at a distance if doing the Colonial thing, Dreyse needle gun for the Prussians maybe or at least showed what accuracy could do -- nobody expected Prussia to win much but they did, and while distance rifles were considered delicate things they were recognised long before that, and by world war 1 it was standard doctrine or very quickly drawn up).
> 
> To that end it will likely be quite a sterile game you produce if you forgo such things.



Sensei Fast! It's been so long! You probably don't remember me that much though. But that's okay, you'll always be the Sensei of my heart. 

I guess saying they have NO place in competitive PVP is a bit much...It just seems that in many, many games they exist "because it's an FPS" rather than "it has a place in the game that is balanced and co-equal with other roles". Especially in TF2.


----------



## kineticUk (Jul 8, 2020)

The official N64 controller was good.
It was comfortable, d-pad was nice, excellent alt. 6 button + L/R grip for fighting games etc and the Z button trigger didn’t bother me either.

Everyone else strongly disagrees


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 8, 2020)

Wolvenreign said:


> Sensei Fast! It's been so long! You probably don't remember me that much though. But that's okay, you'll always be the Sensei of my heart.
> 
> I guess saying they have NO place in competitive PVP is a bit much...It just seems that in many, many games they exist "because it's an FPS" rather than "it has a place in the game that is balanced and co-equal with other roles". Especially in TF2.


Has it been that long? But yeah I certainly remember you and our previous conversations.

That said I am not sure how much I am inclined to chase balance. If we are playing guns in the real world then it soon becomes all about differences (are bolt actions obsolete, optics vs not or what type of optics, unit composition, unit ability to decide their own objectives...).
I get why games are inclined to and can well see many fairly normal/conventional game setups wherein a sniper rifle (especially a nice high damage, high round count, semi auto one) obliterates the Pareto frontier but I am still going with that is a game design problem, not rock, paper, nuclear bomb.



kineticUk said:


> The official N64 controller was good.
> It was comfortable, d-pad was nice, excellent alt. 6 button + L/R grip for fighting games etc and the Z button trigger didn’t bother me either.
> 
> Everyone else strongly disagrees


The thread said controversial, not heretical.
That or are you secretly a spider?


----------



## Haymose (Jul 8, 2020)

BOTW is a tech demo.

Open world games are boring.

Skill Trees are chore lists.

Games are too long. 

Online multiplayer is not fun.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 8, 2020)

Haymose said:


> BOTW is a tech demo.
> 
> Open world games are boring.
> 
> ...



You had me with 4 out of those 5. If games are too long it is because you picked based around weak implementations of the other things on that list.

Or are you telling us you would not be about a 500 hours total game you could dip in and out of for anything from half an hour to 12 hours at a time?


----------



## HarveyHouston (Jul 9, 2020)

I've been known to make plenty of controversial statements about my dislike of the Switch here on GBAtemp. If any of you have ever read my blog, you'd understand.

So, I dislike what Nintendo has done with the Switch. Primary Console restrictions are crap, paying for Nintendo Switch Online is crap, Breath of the Wild is crap, and there's too many games with in-app purchases. I am very sorry I ever got a Switch and participated in Nintendo services; I will not make the same mistake again.

Did I just hear a collective gasp from other Tempers?


----------



## Haymose (Jul 9, 2020)

FAST6191 said:


> You had me with 4 out of those 5. If games are too long it is because you picked based around weak implementations of the other things on that list.
> 
> Or are you telling us you would not be about a 500 hours total game you could dip in and out of for anything from half an hour to 12 hours at a time?



Fair enough. I suppose I should reiterate to something like "A games total playtime does not reflect overall value" or something along those lines. Clearly I was just shitting over current game trends of adding rpg elements to everything. 

The idea of a 500 hour game does seem a bit overwhelming to me and I couldn't see myself playing it but I'm not against these games existing. Maybe I just haven't found the right one yet.


----------



## Coyote_Mao (Jul 13, 2020)

Hideo Kojima is rather overrated.


----------



## MothCult (Jul 14, 2020)

Stephano said:


> Dark Souls 2 is better than Dark Souls 3.


Even more controversial opinion : Dark Souls 2 is not only better and funner than Dark Souls 3, but has some of the most beautiful landscapes and amazing enemy designs I have seen in most games in general!


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Sep 18, 2020)

Professor Layton is much better than ace attorney


----------



## Esdeath (Sep 18, 2020)

SSX was better than the Tony Hawk games


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 18, 2020)

Need for Speed ProStreet was an awesome simcade, problem is back then gamers wanted a street racer and they got a simcade instead.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 18, 2020)

Esdeath said:


> SSX was better than the Tony Hawk games


That could be fighting words, not from me (it is a bold choice that I will ponder further but not fighting words) but from plenty.
I loved the first number of efforts in the Tony Hawk franchise, and even a few of the later ones had something in there somewhere (usually classic mode). Today the Skate series rendered them almost unplayable for me (tried 4 on the gamecube a year or so back, playable but nothing I wanted).
To that end their place in gaming history, and the history of extreme sports, means I will have to go with Tony Hawk.
On the other hand load up SSX 3 and load up Tony Hawk 2,3 or 4 and I am there for SSX 3 any time and with an ear to ear grin. A while back I had a go on that PS4 snowboarding game that went free to play... mechanically it was fine(other than being full bore microtransaction) but all the time I was playing it I was wishing I was playing SSX 3.



Boesy said:


> Need for Speed ProStreet was an awesome simcade, problem is back then gamers wanted a street racer and they got a simcade instead.


Did they get a simcade or did some marketing department somewhere pull a fast one?
I liked it well enough but if you had just come from Underground through Carbon (and even the originals if you were an old man at the time) then it was something of a shock to the system.


----------



## SuperDan (Sep 18, 2020)

Just Give Me a Next gen Tenchu thats all i ask


----------



## Redhorse (Sep 20, 2020)

not sure if I posted here yet so here goes..
 I felt... or.. for ME...(and I've replayed F.E. 6-7 dozens of times on various levels w/ various
 fan changes..)

Fire Emblem 3 houses Totally sucked They made a dating sim to of a strategy game.

In other news *Gears of war* now awards strength points for wearing the right high heels in battle fatigues.


----------



## AnimeIsDead (Sep 21, 2020)

1. Banjo-Kazooie is better than Mario 64
2. Diddy Kong Racing is better than Mario Kart
3. Conker Twelve Tales should have been released not Conkers Bad Fur Day
4. Dinosaur Planet 64 would have been better than OOT 64
5. Animal Crossing New Leaf is better than New Horizons
6. LOZ Twilight Princess is Overrated
7. New Smash Bros stages suck (they're just three flat platforms and a moving background)


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 21, 2020)

I thought these were supposed to be controversial opinions.

1. A given
2. Obviously.
3. That could stand to be debated but I would agree to a statement of Bad Fur Day was not a mechanically satisfying game and instead its only draw was being edgy.
4. Without anything like a final build to look at then debatable (these sorts of things are the sum of their parts). That said if it took the formula and ran with it where Ocarina of Time was essentially a prototype spun out a bit (like most other N64 games) then OK.
5. Is that controversial?
6. Aren't they all. But more seriously did I miss the waves of Twilight Princess evangelists? 9 times of 10 these days I only hear about it when people reference the old exploit using it. Nobody seems to be clamouring for a remake, nobody seems to be hacking it 6 ways from Sunday and even the prices are not exactly high.
7. I would extend my "no items final destination = I am a boring cunt" line of thinking to such a thing.


----------

